# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Verunsicherung wegen DHB und ZHB - was tun?

## Nikolaus

Hallo ins Forum,

möchte stellvertretend für meinen Vater schreiben, da er keinen Computerzugang hat. Er ist 70 Jahre alt und wissentlich seit NOV 07 erkrankt. Ich bin bei jeder Untersuchung dabei, um ihn besser unterstützen zu können.

Ich lese hier von DHB und ZHB. Die DHB macht m. E. nach Sinn bei bereits bestehenden  Metastasen im Knochenbereich, was bei meinem Vater der Fall ist. Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, dass sein Urologe nie das Medikament "Zometa" erwähnt hat (auch wenn man es selbst zahlen muss, wäre es doch erwähnenswert gewesen).

Kurz zu den Daten meines Vaters: NOV 07 wurde bei einem PSA von 64,7 eine Biopsie der Prostata vorgenommen - 11 Stanzen waren positiv rundum.
Im DEZ 07 wurde sofort mit einer ZHB begonnen (3-Monats-Spritze und 2x täglich Flutamid). Eine andere Therapie kam im Moment nicht infrage, da bereits laut Knochenszintigramm die Wirbelsäule, der Becken- und Schultergürtel sowie zwei Lymphknoten mit Metastasen befallen waren. Der PSA sank alle drei Monate zusehends (FEB 08 - 18,74, APR 08 - 7,33, JUN 08 2,66, JUL 08 - 6,65 (nach versuchsweise absetzen des Flutamids), OKT 08 - 1,65, JAN 09 - 1,83. Eine Behandlung der Metastasen erfolgt bislang nicht. Mein Vater hat keine Schmerzen - in diesem Falle meint sein Urologe, könne man einzelne Metastasen bestrahlen. Aber das Medikament "Zometa" hat er nicht erwähnt. Würde dies Sinn machen, dass mein Vater dies auch bekommt - also eine DHB? Oder wovon wäre das abhängig? Hätte er noch andere Behandlungsmöglichkeiten (außer Chemo)? Ich mache mir etwas Sorgen, nachdem ich das hier alles las.
Trotzdem haben mein Vater und ich großes Vertrauen in den Arzt.

Für Ihre Meinungen, Anregungen und Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Herzliche Grüße 
Susanne

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Nikolaus,

ein Uro, der noch nichts von Zometa gehört hat, würde ich zum Teufel jagen, in dieser Situation. Zometa ist ein Muss. Meinen habe ich deswegen nach ca. 5 Monaten ade gesagt. 

Hoffentlich hat der Spezilist Flutamid vor dem LHRH - Spritze gegeben. Sucht unbedingt einem Uro oder Onko, der das euch als Kassenleistung gibt. Evtl. wäre die 3 HB das Richtige gewesen. Die HB scheint nicht mehr, vermutlich überhaupt nicht zu funktionieren (DNA-Z.), ja was kommt dann. Ich sage nichts zur Chemo, bin oft schon deswegen angegriffen worden. Sollen sich die "Spezialisten" dazu melden, ich mache es anders. Ob eine Chemo funktionieren wird, ist davon abhängig, wie viele Chemosensitiven Zellen vorhanden sind. Ich würde das nie "blind" machen lassen.
Du sprichst die DNA - Zytometrie an. Ich würde immer, es sei denn jemand möchte sich unbedingt operieren lassen, eine DNA empfehlen. Ohne gäbe es bei mir keine Therapieentscheidung. 

Über eine Metastasenbestrahlung habe ich mich seit Jahren und auch aktuell geäußert. Der Strahentherapeut wird sich melden, meine Meinung und Erfahrung ist bekannt. Was ist mit den noch nicht sichtbaren Metastasen? Es wäre noch viel zu sagen, jetzt kommen erst mal die Entgegnungen.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo Konrad,

erst mal Danke für deinen Bericht, der mich jetzt allerdings noch mehr verunsichert. Auch aus folgendem Grund: Mein Vater übernimmt nicht wirklich die Verantwortung für seine Krankheit. Was er hören will, hört er, was nicht, wird schön geredet. Wenn er etwas aufschnappt, was ihm entgegen kommt, verrennt er sich und will die Therapie am besten gleich haben (was ich einerseits in der Situation verstehen kann). Somit bin ich diejenige, die sich informiert, zuhört und natürlich auch das hört, was tatsächlich gesagt wird. Ich muss allerdings sagen, in deiner Mail sprichst du Dinge an, von denen ich noch nichts hörte. Und das Flutamid wurde eindeutig nach der Spritze erstmals verabreicht. Wieso spricht die HB deiner Meinung nach nicht mehr an? Und wie ist die Wirkungsweise von Zometa eigentlich?
Ich hatte eben mit dem Arzt telefonieren wollen, ihn aber leider nicht mehr erreichen können. Wenn muss ich das in die Hand nehmen und vor allem meinen Vater sachte ran führen, da ich ihn nicht mehr verunsichern möchte als nötig. Bitte nicht glauben, er sei schon total vergreist aber er hat so seine Eigenheiten speziell in Bezug auf die Krankheit (Beispiel: Ab April soll ein neuer Strahlenapparat in unserer Klinik in Betrieb genommen werden, das möchte er jetzt - obwohl der Arzt sagte, dass niemand all seine Metastasen bestrahlen kann). Das ist alles ein wenig  schwierig und wie ich am besten damit umgehen soll, weiß ich im Moment nicht.
Gibt es Werte, die denn hier noch relevant wären?

LG Susanne

----------


## LudwigS

> Ich lese hier von DHB und ZHB. Die DHB macht m. E. nach Sinn bei bereits bestehenden  Metastasen im Knochenbereich, was bei meinem Vater der Fall ist. Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, dass sein Urologe nie das Medikament "Zometa" erwähnt hat (auch wenn man es selbst zahlen muss, wäre es doch erwähnenswert gewesen).


Hallo Susanne, bei dir liegt ein Missverständnis vor.
Eine zweifache HB besteht fast immer aus einem LHRH-Analogon (Spritze)
und einem Antiandrogen wie Flutamid oder Casodex.
(Das mit 2xtäglich ist sicher ein Schreibfehler von dir, denn Flutamid muss 3x täglich genommen werden).
Die dreifache HB hat als 3. Medikament nicht Zometa, sondern einen 5AR-Hemmer wie Proscar oder Avodart.
Es ist von den dreien das schwächste.

Zometa wäre dann das vierte Medikament.
Bei metastatischer Erkrankung ein Muss.

@HansiB
Es macht Sinn im Interesse des Fragenden - und gerade bei Neuen - auf seine Fragen und Irrtümer einzugehen und nicht, was sich bei einem im Laufe der Jahre im Kopf so angesammelt hat, dem Fragenden wie einen Müllkübel vor die Füsse zu werfen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo Ludwig,

auch dir Danke und fürs Licht ins Dunkel bringen. Ich kann nur vertrauen, was mein Vater mir sagt und er spricht über fast alles mit mir. Es ist aber richtig, dass er von Beginn an 2 x täglich eine Flutamid nehmen muss (es wurde für ca. 4 Wochen mal abgesetzt, um zu sehen was passiert = PSA stieg an). Ich weiß es so genau, da ich das alles ein bisschen im Auge habe und ihn darauf aufmerksam mache. Außerdem nimmt er noch 1 x tägl. Tamsulosin, außerdem ist er zusätzlich Diabetiker und kommt hier ohne Tabletten nicht aus. Bromelain hat er abgesetzt (war das sinnvoll?) Die Wirkungsweisen von Tamsulosin und Bromelain sind mir bekannt.
Das mit Zometa habe ich wohl falsch gelesen, ich dachte es wäre das dritte Medikament in der DHB. Proscar oder Avodart ist dann wohl nicht zwingend nötig, wenn ich es richtig verstehe, jedoch Zometa bei der schlimmen Metastasierung in den Knochen auf jeden Fall. Dann werde ich Montag direkt nochmal versuchen, den Arzt dazu zu bewegen - auch wenn wir es selbst zahlen müssen, ist egal - Hauptsache es wird etwas gegen die Metastasen gemacht. 
Aber mal was ganz anderes, wie kommt ein Arzt dazu, das erst gar nicht zu erwähnen? Ist da die Fülle der Metastasen richtgebend, dass es sich in seinen Augen womöglich nicht mehr "lohnt"? Gibt es solche ärztliche Ansätze oder was kann sonst der Beweggrund hierfür sein? Ich hatte bisher einen guten Eindruck von diesem Arzt und mein Vater kommt auch gut mit ihm aus.

LG Susanne

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Ludwig,

dafür hilfst du ja, immer das Eine nach dem Anderen. Das mit der DNA war ein Verständnissfehler von mir. Da können ja andere was dazu sagen, wenn sie es für notwendig halten, ich werde sowieso nur angemeckert.
Warum sagst du nichts zu erst LHRH und dann Antiandrogen. Das ist für mich ein Behandlungsfehler, Verunsicherung hin oder her. Oder darf man das auch nicht ansprechen. Da ein Flair up entstehen kann, viel Testosteron ausgeschüttet wird und Metastasen nicht gut beeinflusst, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, werde können. Genau so habe ich mir das gedacht, mit dem Spezialisten.

Der erneut steigende PSA macht mir sorgen und das im Kopf angesammelt ist, daß bei weitem Fortschritt die Hormonblockade nicht lange funktioniert, wenn überhaupt. Ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll, die Leute nicht darauf hin zu weisen und die Fehler zu machen, die auch ich z.B. gemacht habe.

Viel Erfolg Konrad

----------


## Nikolaus

Hm... wieso Behandlungsfehler? Weil Spritze vor Flutamid verabreicht wurde?
Flair up - was ist das in diesem Zusammenhang?
Wieso ist der minimal gestiegene PSA problematisch? Ist es nicht normal, dass er minimal schwankt? Oder ist das ein Alarmzeichen, dass die Metastasen bereits selbstständig sind (nicht hormonell beeinflussbar, wie der Arzt es erklärte)?
Sorry für meine womöglich unmöglichen Fragen aber bisher dachte ich, dass wir über den Arzt recht gut informiert wären??? Wie kann man denn dagegen steuern? Welcher Schritt wäre denn als nächster sinnvoll?

Lieben Dank
Susanne

----------


## LudwigS

> Lieber Ludwig,
> 
> dafür hilfst du ja, immer das Eine nach dem Anderen. Das mit der DNA war ein Verständnissfehler von mir. Da können ja andere was dazu sagen, wenn sie es für notwendig halten, ich werde sowieso nur angemeckert.
> Warum sagst du nichts zu erst LHRH und dann Antiandrogen. Das ist für mich ein Behandlungsfehler, Verunsicherung hin oder her. Oder darf man das auch nicht ansprechen. Da ein Flair up entstehen kann, viel Testosteron ausgeschüttet wird und Metastasen nicht gut beeinflusst, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, werde können. Genau so habe ich mir das gedacht, mit dem Spezialisten.
> 
> Der erneut steigende PSA macht mir sorgen und das im Kopf angesammelt ist, daß bei weitem Fortschritt die Hormonblockade nicht lange funktioniert, wenn überhaupt. Ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll, die Leute nicht darauf hin zu weisen und die Fehler zu machen, die auch ich z.B. gemacht habe.
> 
> Viel Erfolg Konrad


Hallo Konrad, wie soll ich - wie du - aus dem Satz

_Im DEZ 07 wurde sofort mit einer ZHB begonnen (3-Monats-Spritze und 2x täglich Flutamid)

_erkennen können, dass zuerst LHRH gegeben wurde ??


@Susanne

Die Spritze allein bewirkt in den ersten Tagen eine Volumenvergrösserung des Krebses (Flare up).

Deshalb soll das Antiandrogen (Flutamid/Casodex) paar Tage eher genommen werden.

3 Stück Flutamid sind richtig pro Tag, nicht 2.

Eine Testosteronkontrolle sollte unbedingt gemacht werden ob die Spritze funktioniert.
Manchmal sperren sich auch Urologen diesbezüglich.
Man kann auch selbst Blutwerte in Labors - selbst bezahlen - bestimmen lassen, Blut nehmen beim Hausarzt oder - wie bei mir - auch im Labor.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## GiselaPhaselocke

Bitte klicken Sie auf eines der 'Direkt antworten'-Symbole unten rechts in den Beiträgen, um unkompliziert direkt in der Themenansicht auf einen Beitrag zu antworten.

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo Ludwig,

danke für deine Erläuterungen.
Unter Flare up kann ich mir was vorstellen. Dann wurde definitiv falsch vorgegangen, die Spritze wurde vorher injiziert, dann 2 x Flutamid. Das muss ich dringend klären - ebenso das Zometa. Der Testosteronspiegel wird nicht immer bestimmt. Im Oktober war er auf Kastrationsniveau - wie er jetzt ist, weiß ich nicht, er wurde nicht bestimmt. Bleibt noch, wie bringe ich das meinem Vater bei, ohne dass er Panik bekommt es aber trotzdem so annimmt, dass wir vielleicht auch mal einen anderen Arzt aufsuchen bzw. er noch ein weiteres Medikament zu sich nimmt. Ihr geht alle recht offen und informiert mit der Krankheit um, was es sicher für den Einzelnen nicht einfacher macht. Aber wenn jemand die Augen vor bestimmten Dingen schließt, ist es schwierig, an ihn ran zu kommen. 

Auf jeden Fall Danke an euch und gut, dass es ein solches Forum gibt.
Ich werde jedenfalls gleich Montag aktiv.

Schönes Wochenende
LG Susanne

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ludwig,

bin ich doof? Zitat
Und das Flutamid wurde eindeutig nach der Spritze erstmals verabreicht. 

Gruß Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Susanne,

dass das Antiandrogen nicht *vor* der Spritze gegeben wurde, ist Schnee von gestern. Offenbar ist es noch mal gut gegangen [der worst case wäre eine Rückenmarkskompression mit Querschnittlähmung infolge einer aufblühenden (flare up) Metastase in der Wirbelsäule].
Dieses falsche Vorgehen, zusammen mit dem Nichtverabreichen von Zometa angesichts einer umfangreichen Metastasierung lässt mich allerdings am Engagement des behandelnden Arztes zweifeln. Wie es Ludwig schon getan hat, hätte ich auch einige Punkte anzumerken:
1. Monatliches Verabreichen von Zometa. Dabei ist bei den ersten zwei, drei Verabreichungen aber Vorsicht angesagt, siehe Forumextrakt (Link dorthin oben auf dieser Seite) => Medikamente => Zometa.
2. Statt Flutamid das viel wirkungsvollere Casodex, und zwar in der Dosierung 150 mg, oder ein billigeres Bicalutamid-Generikum (Bicalutamid ist der Wirkstoff von Casodex).
3. Hinzunahme von Avodart als dritter Komponente der DHB (wirksamer als Proscar).
4. Messen des Testosteronspiegels, um sicherzugehen, dass das LHRH-Analogon wunschgemäß wirkt, d. h. dass das "Kastrationsniveau" von 0,2 ng/ml bzw. 0,69 nmol/l wirklich erreicht wird; wenn nicht, LHRH-Analogon wechseln.

@HansiB: Mit Deinen konfusen Ergüssen ist keinem Neubetroffenen und keinem "neubetroffenen" Angehörigen geholfen. Es wäre in deren Interesse, wenn Du mich mit Deinen Antworten etwas zurückhalten würdest. Susanne betritt ein für sie vollkommen neues Terrain. Da hilft es ihr absolut nicht, wenn Du ihr ohne weitere Erläuterung mit "DNA-Z" und Deiner sehr individuellen Meinung zu Chemotherapien kommst. 

Ralf

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Ludwig,
> 
> bin ich doof? Zitat
> Und das Flutamid wurde eindeutig nach der Spritze erstmals verabreicht. 
> 
> Gruß Konrad


Geht auf meine Kappe, sorry  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo Ralf,

vielen Dank für deine Anmerkungen. Das hilft mir am Montag zusätzlich, mit dem Arzt zu sprechen. Mit diesen Werten kann ich was beginnen und habe gleichzeitig einen Ansatz, das Gespräch auf den Punkt zu bringen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten, was er dazu meint.

Noch was... ich bin neu hier und dankbar für jeden, der mir etwas zum Thema sagen kann. Jedoch fällt es mir in der Tat schwer, mich in dieses Neuland einzufügen, da ich es ja nicht mal nachempfinden kann. Da prasseln soviele Informationen auch seitens des Arztes auf mich ein, die ich mir alle merken und am besten noch verstehen muss. Ich sagte ja, dass mein Vater ein wenig die Augen verschließt. Und ich muss gestehen, dass mir die Ausführungen Schritt für Schritt mehr helfen ohne nun jemand zu nahe treten zu wollen. Also vielen Dank an alle für eure Mails. 

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende
und vor allem alles Gute
LG Susanne

----------


## Michael A.

> Das mit Zometa habe ich wohl falsch gelesen, ich dachte es wäre das dritte Medikament in der DHB. Proscar oder Avodart ist dann wohl nicht zwingend nötig, wenn ich es richtig verstehe, jedoch Zometa bei der schlimmen Metastasierung in den Knochen auf jeden Fall. Dann werde ich Montag direkt nochmal versuchen, den Arzt dazu zu bewegen - auch wenn wir es selbst zahlen müssen, ist egal - Hauptsache es wird etwas gegen die Metastasen gemacht. 
> 
> 
> LG Susanne


Hallo Susanne,

Zometa ist bei nachgewiesenen Knochenmetastasen eine Kassenleistung. Auf keinen Fall anbieten es selbst zu zahlen Es ist ziemlich teuer, und muß monatlich gegeben werden. Siehe hier.

Ich wünsche Deinem Vater alles Gute.  Michael A.

----------


## Rolf.K

Hallo Susanne,
es gibt eine, nach meiner Meinung, gute Übersicht von einer PCa-Selbsthilfegruppe zur DHB mit dem Titel "Ratschläge zum Beginn einer DHB". Ist zwar von 2006 aber sehr informativ. Du findest sie unter www.prostatakrebse.de. ( Über "Suchen" DHB:  PDF-Dokument DHB Beginn). 
LG Rolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ralf,

den Neubetroffenen zu helfen ist die eine Sache, sehr lobenswert, wie du das machst. Ich kann mich da gerne zurückhalten, wenn andere zeitnah reagieren und ich nur Unsinn verzapfe. Wer reagiert überhaupt bei schlimmen Fällen, wer kann das? 

Auch auf Schnee von gestern hin zu weisen ist wohl nicht falsch, wie man sieht. Wer weist denn auf diese Fehler hin, alles Sonnenschein mit der Ärzteschaft.

Die andere Sache sind wir Schwer- Scherstbetroffene, wo bleibt da eure Hilfe.
Lieber Difuse Ergüsse, als gar keine. Die erfahrenen PCaler sind manns genug, auch aus angedeuteten Informationen und Ergüssen was zu machen. Auch da kann ich schweigen, wenn gewünscht. Die Neuen können nachfragen, wenn was nicht verstanden wird.

Wenn der BPS und AK sich nur für Hochtherapien interessiert, du sprachst von meinen individuellen Vorstellung der Chemo und keinen Zugang zu wirklichen erprobten Immunstimulierungen und Naturheilkunde hat, ist das für mich bescheiden.

Ich lasse mich gerne belehren, gebt uns Beispiele für längerfristig funktionierende nur Chemotherapie. Bisher blieben mir da Anfragen, immer ohne Antwort. Auch alte Hasen zweifeln, wenn sie ehrlich sind an ihrem längerfristigem Nutzen, für sich selbt. Ich rede von wirklich weitem Fortschritt. Schaut ihr keine aktuellen PKGs an, von denen, die nicht mehr im Forum schreiben, oder nicht mehr können, will ich gar nicht sprechen.

Ich sehe nur wie uns die Männer kränker werden und wegsterben. Mit immer nur dazu ja, ja sagen ist uns nicht geholfen.

Auch die immer empfohlene HB bei unseren weiten Fortschritt, ist zu hinterfragen, da wird man auf die DNA-Z hinweisen dürfen. Ich bitte immer Freunde auf mehr diesbezügliche Hilfestellung. Bei mir war nachweislich die HB unnütz, nicht schädlich, bei vielen anderen auch. Aber bei anderen PCalern kann die immer erneut gegebene HB auch kontraproduktiv sein.  

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob das nicht rausfliegt, das wäre zum 1. mal!

Gruß Konrad

----------


## JürgenS

Lieber Konrad,

die DNA-Zler werden nie müde darauf hinzuweisen, wie unsinnig die HB ist, ohne auch nur ein einziges mal eine Alternative aufzuzeigen. Oder hältst du eine Chemo statt HB zu Beginn einer PK-Karriere für sinnvoll, wie von Reinardo immer propagiert wurde ? Man sollte der HB gegenüber nicht so ablehnend sein, wenn man man keine bessere Therapie vorschlagen kann. Und bei einem dreistelligen aPSA und Gleason von 8 und mehr, können Ernährungsumstellung und Naturheilkunde allein auch nicht viel ausrichten, komplementär sind sie allerdings sehr zu empfehlen.

Ein anderes Problem ist, ob man mit  HB1, HB2 oder DHB anfängt. Der Schulmediziner fängt natürlich mit HB1 an und geht erst bei einem Progress zur HB2 über, bei der es dann auch bleibt. Zur DHB lässt er sich dann vielleicht mit viel Mühe überreden, sonst hilft nur ein Urologenwechsel.  

Ich persönlich habe ein Problem mit der DHB. Bei niedrigem aPSA bin ich dafür, nicht so aber bei einem hohen aPSA, wo bereits abzusehen ist, dass der von Leibowitz empfohlene Nadir nicht erreicht werden kann. Ich kenne Fälle, wo PKler ihren Urologen umgehend gewechselt haben, weil der die DHB nicht mittragen wollte. Dann haben sie einen Urologen gefunden, der zähneknirsched die DHB verordnet hat, und nach einem halben Jahr hat dann die DHB nicht mehr gewirkt. Hätten sie mehr Geduld gehabt einen langsam sinkenden PSA zu akzeptieren, statt einen schnellen Erfolg zu sehen, und das Schema der Schulmedizin befolgt, hätten sie mit Antiandrogen-Wechsel und evtl. späterer Hinzunahme von Proscar oder Avodart und Unterstützung durch NEM und Ernährungsumstellung die Dauer der HB wahrscheinlich verlängern können.  

Man sollte den Krebs nie unterschätzen, je früher man ihn in eine existentiell bedrohliche Lage bringt, desto schneller und aggressiver meldet er sich zurück. Das gilt meiner Meinung nach für alle hohen aPSA und Gleason Scores.  

JürgenS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Jürgen,

ab einer hohem DNA-Z, ab x-Ploid, sind relativ wenig Krebszellen hormonsensitriv, das kann man glauben oder auch nicht. Die HB ist nicht unsinnig, für den Richtigen. 
Bei mir war und ist es nachweislich so, ich war ein Falscher. Bei mir drehte der PSA - Casodex um, als ich mit der 3HB begann. Wir, ich quatschen nicht nur was raus, wir können es beweisen. Ich auf mehrfache Weise.

 Schau dir die PKGs von einigen mit weitem aFortschritt an. Die aggresiven Krebszellen sind unser Problem, die HB sensitiven sind weg.

Die Mallignitätsverschlechterung auch bei vielen mit rel. niedrigen GS, die kein Interesse für DNA haben, oft auch HB therapiert, müssen kämpfen und kennen diese Malignität nicht.
Sprechen wir in 1 Jahr darüber, da können wir mehr dazu sehen. 

Gruß Konrad

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Konrad,

nun, bei mir hat Casodex auch gedreht, aber erst 20 Monate nach Anfang HB2, danach habe ich dann noch fast 2 Jahre mit Flutamid draufgelegt. Dann war ich wohl ein Richtiger. Ich möchte dir auch nicht widersprechen, dass bei einigen die HB nicht wirkt, wollte nur einmal zeigen, dass es auch gewisse Erfolge gibt.

Das Desinteresse an DNA-Z mag damit zusammenhängen, das es bei einer entsprechenden Malignitätsverschlechterung eh keine vernünftige, bezahlbare Therapie gibt.

JürgenS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Jürgen,

so ist es, die aMalignität ist das Problem, Bliemeister lässt Grüßen, nur die aller wenigsten PCaler kennen diesen von Anfang an und nach funktionierter oder auch nicht funktionierter Therapie. Den GS kann man bei dem Fortschritt, auch sonst oft den Hasen geben.
Kein Winfried, kein Michael Gott habe ihn Selig u.v.m. hat das interessiert. Da wurde draufhin therapiert.
Bezahlbare Th. ist relativ, wir deutschen haben noch genug Geld, wenn man den Ansturm auf die CMT, hier bei uns in Stgt. betrachtet. Ohne eigene finanzielle Beteiligung, geht es nicht, für die "richtigen" Sachen. 
Mir mit umfangreichen, bekannten Metastasen nutzt kein Pet/CT, manche nachen das regelmäßig. Was mache ich wenn neue LK / Knochenmetastasen entstanden sind, möglich bei einem PSA von 301, ein dummes Gesicht. Da wird viel Geld dafür ausgegeben. Ich spreche von mir und mache lieber eine allumfassende Immuntherapie. 

Die auch evtl. vorhandenen neuen Metastasen in z.B. Leber (Werte sind o.K.), oder im Kopf (glaube ich auch eher nicht, andere sind da anderer Meinung), beeinflussen das gesamte Krebsgeschehen und mir auch sonst nicht schaden, nur nutzen, daß ist was wir brauchen.
Es ist müssig solche difuse Meinungen zum x. mal von sich zu geben, aber evtl. lesen auch Neue mit.

Bei mir hat Casodex zu x. mal erzählt, nach 8,5 Monaten gedreht, bei anderen nach 5 Monaten und nur bis zu einem viel zu hohen Nadir und zu langsam. Das sind die Problemfälle mit nicht funktinierener HB. Auch über die DNA - Z. ablesbar und von Böcking interpretiert. Unsere AK DNA- Z- Spezialisten halten sich zurück wenn ich um Hilfe bzw. Interpretation bitte, schade.
Du hast Glück mit deiner HB gehabt, die Ploidie wird dem entsprechen, evtl. zu lange genommen! Bei mir brachte der zu schnelle Umstieg auf Flutamid, nur einen steigenden PSA - die Malignität macht es, bei mir da schon vermutlich schlechter geworden, trotz relativ niedrigem PSA von ca. 7. Das war mein einziger Fehler, den ich gemacht habe. 
Ich danke dir für das sehr seltene Zwiegespäch.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Konrad,

eine der wichtigsten Qualitäten dieses Forums, so wie ich es sehe, ist, dass hier in recht großer Zahl Betroffene und nicht selten deren Angehörige Neubetroffenen und deren Angehörigen nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen und aufgrund jahrelanger Erfahrung mit der Krankheit Rat und Unterstützung geben. Dieses Forum ist das im deutschsprachigen Raum mit großem Abstand meistbenutzte dieser Art, und darauf sind wir, die Betreiber, stolz, und wir möchten diese Qualität natürlich erhalten.
Zur Beratung eines Neubetroffenen gehört nach meiner Überzeugung, dass man sich bemüht, sich in den Fragesteller und seine Situation hineinzuversetzen. Er oder sie ist manchmal erst seit Tagen mit der Krankheit konfrontiert. Die einzige Abkürzung, die er/sie kennt, ist "PSA". Der gravierende Unterschied zwischen lokaler und systemischer Erkrankung und die jeweiligen Konsequenzen bezüglich der Behandlung sind vielfach unbekannt, manchmal hat der Arzt als einzige mögliche Behandlung die Prostatektomie genannt. Da muss man beim Beraten weit ausholen, wenn die Beratung überhaupt einen Sinn haben und dem Fragesteller nutzen soll.



> den Neubetroffenen zu helfen ist die eine Sache, sehr lobenswert, wie du das machst. Ich kann mich da gerne zurückhalten, wenn andere zeitnah reagieren und ich nur Unsinn verzapfe. Wer reagiert überhaupt bei schlimmen Fällen, wer kann das?


Wir alle wissen, dass es Fälle gibt, wo wir mit unserem begrenzten Wissen am Ende sind. Der Betroffene hat Metastasen vom Scheitel bis zur Sohle, keine systemische Therapie schlägt mehr an, oder er ist bereits zu geschwächt, um noch eine körperlich belastende Therapie zu beginnen. Dann ist für uns nur noch die Frage, wer der Überbringer der schlechten Nachricht sein möchte, wenn der Fragesteller durchblicken lässt, dass er/sie sich noch Hoffnung auf eine wirksame Behandlung macht. In weniger hoffnungslosen Fällen kann man auf vielleicht noch aussichtsreiche Therapien hinweisen, aber dann sollte man sie erläutern und Hinweise liefern, wo der Betroffene sie bekommt. Auf der BPS-Seite finden sich zum Beispiel unter Medizinisches => Kliniken Listen von Kliniken, die bestimmte Therapien anbieten. Der Beratende kann nicht darauf vertrauen, dass der Ratsuchende sie schon selbst finden wird, sondern er sollte darauf hinweisen, am besten einen Link  mitliefern. Leider haben wir noch nicht für jede Therapie eine solche Liste, zum Beispiel nicht für die Brachytherapien und für die IMRT.




> Auch auf Schnee von gestern hin zu weisen ist wohl nicht falsch, wie man sieht. Wer weist denn auf diese Fehler hin, alles Sonnenschein mit der Ärzteschaft.


Auch hier sollte man sich die Frage stellen, was es dem Ratsuchenden nutzt, was er/sie mit dieser Information anfangen soll. Der Neubetroffene/neubetroffene Angehörige steht vor einem ihm/ihr vollkommen unbekannten Gebiet und weiß nicht, wie er/sie solche Information einordnen soll. Wird jetzt konkretes Handeln von ihm/ihr erwartet? Im konkreten Fall wäre es gut gewesen zu _erläutern_, warum einige Tage vor dem Setzen der ersten Spritze ein Antiandrogen gegeben werden soll, ob der ärztliche Fehler noch irgendwie geheilt werden kann. Das verstehe ich unter Beratung. Wem das alles zu viel Aufwand ist, der sollte wirklich die Hände davon lassen.




> Die andere Sache sind wir Schwer- Scherstbetroffene, wo bleibt da eure Hilfe.
> Lieber Difuse Ergüsse, als gar keine. Die erfahrenen PCaler sind manns genug, auch aus angedeuteten Informationen und Ergüssen was zu machen. Auch da kann ich schweigen, wenn gewünscht. Die Neuen können nachfragen, wenn was nicht verstanden wird.


Was erwartest Du eigentlich? Dass wir für Schwer-/Schwerstbetroffene an allen Ärzten vorbei noch etwas aus dem Hut zaubern können? Ich hätte es zum Beispiel für Werner Roesler herzlich gerne getan, an dessen Beerdigung ich am Freitag teilnahm, wenn ich es denn gekonnt hätte. Zum zweiten Satz: Hier ging es im konkreten Fall eben nicht um einen "erfahrenen PCa-ler", sondern um eine "neubetroffene Angehörige", die aus Stellungnahmen wie Deiner von mir beanstandeten absolut keinen Nutzen ziehen kann. Dann ist weniger (= gar nichts schreiben) wirklich mehr (= nicht noch mehr Unsicherheit und Ratlosigkeit stiften). Zu Deinem dritten Satz möchte ich mich nicht äußern. Zu Deinem vierten Satz: Siehe meine Antworten weiter oben. Mein Ansatz ist, dass eine Beratung so ausfallen sollte, dass für den Augenblick jedenfalls alle Fragen zufriedenstellend beantwortet sind. Dies gelingt sicherlich nicht immer, aber man kann, und sollte, es anstreben. Dass sich später neue Fragen auftun, ist fast die Regel.




> Wenn der BPS und AK sich nur für Hochtherapien interessiert, du sprachst von meinen individuellen Vorstellung der Chemo und keinen Zugang zu wirklichen erprobten Immunstimulierungen und Naturheilkunde hat, ist das für mich bescheiden.


Dann würde ich gerne mal belastbare Studienergebnisse zu diesen "wirklichen erprobten Immunstimulierungen und Naturheilkunde" sehen. Dass Du von der Sache überzeugt bist, genügt leider noch nicht ganz.




> Ich lasse mich gerne belehren, gebt uns Beispiele für längerfristig funktionierende nur Chemotherapie. Bisher blieben mir da Anfragen, immer ohne Antwort. Auch alte Hasen zweifeln, wenn sie ehrlich sind an ihrem längerfristigem Nutzen, für sich selbt. Ich rede von wirklich weitem Fortschritt. Schaut ihr keine aktuellen PKGs an, von denen, die nicht mehr im Forum schreiben, oder nicht mehr können, will ich gar nicht sprechen.


Chemotherapien werden, wie Du sicher weißt, dann eingesetzt, wenn der Krebs metastasiert und hormonrefraktär und _nicht mehr heilbar_ ist. Sie können lebensverlängernd wirken, aber nicht heilen. Da liegt es in der Natur der Sache, dass der Patient doch irgendwann an seinem Krebs sterben kann. In Jürgs Bericht hast Du ein Beispiel für eine Chemotherapie, die schon längerfristig sehr gut funktioniert. Gerd Unterstenhöfer hat sich in diesem Forum einmal sehr vehement gegen Chemotherapien ausgesprochen. Ich hoffe, er verzeiht mir, wenn ich aus der Schule plaudere, aber mittlerweile hat er aufgrund eigener Erfahrung seine Meinung radikal geändert.




> Ich sehe nur wie uns die Männer kränker werden und wegsterben. Mit immer nur dazu ja, ja sagen ist uns nicht geholfen.


Damit kann ich absolut nichts anfangen. Wer sagt immer nur "ja, ja"? Wozu betreiben wir denn dieses Forum, die Hotline, das Studienregister? Eigene Forschung können wir nicht betreiben, wir können nur darauf dringen, dass sie von der Ärzteschaft intensiviert wird, und das geschieht aktuell.




> Auch die immer empfohlene HB bei unseren weiten Fortschritt, ist zu hinterfragen, da wird man auf die DNA-Z hinweisen dürfen.


Aber nicht in der Form, dass Du wie Susanne gegenüber das Kürzel "DNA-Z" in den Raum stellst ohne zu erläutern, was das ist, was es nutzen soll und wie und wo man es bekommt.



> Ich bitte immer Freunde auf mehr diesbezügliche Hilfestellung. Bei mir war nachweislich die HB unnütz, nicht schädlich, bei vielen anderen auch. Aber bei anderen PCalern kann die immer erneut gegebene HB auch kontraproduktiv sein.


Die Therapie, die unter allen Umständen und Voraussetzungen hilft und im günstigen Fall sogar vollkommen von der Krankheit heilt, suchen wir alle noch. Bei jeder Therapie gibt es Versager, die Selbsthilfegruppen sind voll von solchen Betroffenen. Die Hormonblockade ist da keine Ausnahme, trotzdem fahre ich seit nunmehr acht Jahren ganz gut damit. Dass eine immer erneut gegebene HB auch kontraproduktiv sein kann, ist keine wirklich neue Erkenntnis, darauf weist zum Beispiel Dr. Leibowitz seit weit über zehn Jahren hin.




> Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob das nicht rausfliegt, das wäre zum 1. mal!


Warum sollte das rausfliegen, was wäre zum erstenmal?

Etwaige Stellungnahmen hierzu werde ich eine Weile nicht beantworten können, weil ich ab morgen verreist sein werde.

Ralf

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Hallo Konrad,
> 
> Zur Beratung eines Neubetroffenen gehört nach meiner Überzeugung, dass man sich bemüht, sich in den Fragesteller und seine Situation hineinzuversetzen. ... Da muss man beim Beraten weit ausholen, wenn die Beratung überhaupt einen Sinn haben und dem Fragesteller nutzen soll....
> ...aber dann sollte man sie erläutern und Hinweise liefern, wo der Betroffene sie bekommt. ... am besten einen Link  mitliefern. 
> 
> Auch hier sollte man sich die Frage stellen, was es dem Ratsuchenden nutzt, was er/sie mit dieser Information anfangen soll....  Das verstehe ich unter Beratung. Wem das alles zu viel Aufwand ist, der sollte wirklich die Hände davon lassen.
> 
> Ralf


Hallo Ralf,

ich stimme Dir absolut zu. Dann ist es natürlich sehr aufwändig, erste Antworten zu schreiben.

Außerdem muss von denen, die beraten werden wollen, ein ausreichendes Profil verlangt werden. 

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

----------


## silver dollar

> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> ich stimme Dir absolut zu. Dann ist es natürlich sehr aufwändig, erste Antworten zu schreiben.


ja sicher, nur der Aufwand lohnt sich 




> Hallo Ralf,
> Außerdem muss von denen, die beraten werden wollen, ein ausreichendes Profil verlangt werden.


Du meinst wohl statt abverlangen um mehr Information bitten um fundierter Stellung nehmen zu koennen

Gruss

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Ralf,

nur kurz, du hast sicher Recht, nur es lesen auch andere Neulinge und unerfahrene PCaler mit. Da ist etwas mehr Info, auch nicht falsch. Auf Fehler der Ärzteschaft hin zu weisen ist auch richtig, da bringe ich nur ein Bruchteil von Möglichkeiten die ich kenne.
Ich weiss nicht auswendig, wie Jürgs PKG mit meiner z.B. vergleichbar ist. Er hat auch viele andere Sachen gemacht. Auch z.B. Ketokonazol, was anfänglich nicht hilfreich war. Das ist für mich kein Beispiel, ich kann auswendig, viel mehr Versager benennen. Ich meine natürlich Therapieversager, leider oft tödlich, nicht wegen Metastasenexplosion.

Über Werner, wir sprachen mit Reichle zusammen über die Studie.Ich  habe vor der geplanten letzten Chemo gewarnt, die die Sache beschleunigt hätte und einen bescheidenen Vorschlag gemact. Auch da waren keine Profis für sein Problem am Werk, meiener Meinung nach. Da habe ich auch nicht ja, ja dazu gesagt, sondern zu dem Therapievorschlag für mich nein, nein und nochmal nein. Mit Erfolg, wie zu sehen ist.

Der Immunnachweis wird kommen. Wen das interessiert und der ein wenig offen dafür ist, bekommt Infos und Studien haufenweise, wenn er sucht. Ich bin kein Googler, verfüge über umfangreiche Infos. Ich hoffe auch diese mögliche Therapie wird mal im KISP landen, zum Wohle vieler. Mit der Ablehnung durch die Ärzteschaft, wirst du kämpfen müssen. Das wird dein Problem werden, wenn du dich traust.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo zusammen,

dann klinke ich mich auch mal wieder ein... Dank der PDF "Erster Rat" hier aus dem Forum habe ich einige Dinge mit Hilfe des Internets klären können. Meinen Fragenkatalog konnte ich so ergänzen. Einiges habe ich anhand des Befundes für mich selbst heraus gefunden und ganz viele Dinge habt ihr mir bereits gesagt.

Aus dem Befund gehen eigentlich gar nicht so viele neue Informationen hervor.
Ich denke, es wurden auch nicht alle Werte ermittelt (zumindest die, die hier angesprochen wurden DNA-Z, den TNM kann ich nirgends sehen etc.).
Es liegt der pathologische Befund der Stanzen vor und der der Knochenszintigraphie. Außerdem habe ich alle PSA-Werte und einmal die Info, dass das Testosteron auf Kastrationsviveau lag.

Es sieht bei meinem Vater folgendermaßen aus:
Pathologie: rechte Seite 6/6, linke Seite 6/6 
In allen vorliegenden Stanzbiopsien von beiden Seiten der Prostata jeweils in gesamter Ausdehnung der Stanzzylinder eine tumoröse Infiltration durch ein pluriformes, überwiegend mikroglanduläres, teils auch cribriformes Prostatakarzinom, entsprechend eines Gleason Grading 7 (4+3)

Die Knochenszintigraphie ergab folgendes:
Deutlich vermehrte Anreicherungen an den Rippen beidseits - rechts insbesondere lateral und links dorsal, mittlere linksseitige HWS, LWK3, rechte dorsale Beckenschaufel, rechtes Hüftgelenk, linkes Sitzbein

Beurteilung: Ossäre Metastasierung an den Rippen beidseits, in Höhe von LWK 3, an der rechten dorsalen Beckenschaufel, am rechten Hüftgelenk und am linken Sitzbein.

Anfangs PSA: 62,9 
derzeiger PSA: 1,83 (vor drei Monaten lag der Wert bei 1,65)

Ein TNM geht nicht hervor. Ebenso kein aktueller Testosteronwert.
Von einer OP wurde natürlich abgeraten, eine Bestrahlung der zahlreichen Metastasen wäre nur bei Schmerzbefall einzelner Metastasen möglich (so der Urologe).
Was der Urologe von der Chemo hält, hat er mehrfach deutlich gemacht.

Das sind nun alle Werte, die mir vorliegen. In das Profil stelle ich sie nicht ein, da es irreführend sein kann. Sind ja die Werte meines Vaters und nicht die meinen.
Was das Gespräch mit dem Arzt morgen bringt, werden wir sehen.

Noch was... betrifft die psychologische Seite der Krankheit. Jeder geht anders damit um und dass die Krankheit den Ausnahmezustand ausruft, ist wohl unumstritten. Wie könnte ich meinem Vater einen Psycholgen schmackhaft machen (ich las, dass er Anspruch darauf hat). Er ist ein sehr zurückgezogener Mensch, der nur noch mich als "Mensch" hat und an mich in seiner Not auch die Krankheit ein Stück weit abgibt "kümmer du dich drum". Eine Partnerin hat er nicht und in die Selbsthilfegruppe geht er nur, wenn ein "Fach-Vortrag" gehalten wird (er sich also möglichst nicht mit anderen Betroffenen unterhalten muss). Zu einer psychologischen Beratung möchte ich ihn in keinem Fall drängen, halte es aber für wichtig, dass er auch andere Menschen zum Reden hat außer mir. So wie er über die Krankheit redet oder auch was er sagt, zeigt mir, dass er solche Gespräche nur für sich braucht. Nun gehört er aber der Generation an, für die das - sagen wir - sehr befremdlich wäre.
Da ihr das als "Mann" sicher viel besser nachvollziehen könnt als ich, habt ihr vielleicht auch eine Idee, wie ich ihn dazu ermuntern könnte. Ich möchte nicht, dass er zusätzlich noch depressiv wird, wofür er bereits Anzeichen zeigt (Nebenwirkung der HB auch möglich).

Lieben Dank vorab!
LG Susanne

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Susanne,

ich nehme an, Du hast Deinen Vater bislang noch nicht auf das Thema "Psychologe" angesprochen?

Vielleicht könnte ein "Trick" helfen. Dein Vater bräuchte ja ohnehin eher eine Psychoonkologen (PO) als einen "normalen" Psychologen. Wie wär's, wenn Du ihm einen PO als Onkologie-Fachmann (was der ja in der Tat ist) "verkaufst", der ihm hinsichtlich seines Krebses fachmännischen Rat geben kann? Für "Fachvorträge" ist Dein Vater ja zu haben, wie Du schreibst, und den psychologischen Teil hat er dann ganz nebenbei auch. Diese PO's sind ja geschult, auch Leute wie Deinen Vater zu "knacken".

Näheres zu PO's findest Du, einschl. Links mit Adressen hier:

http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...oonkologie.php

Alles Gute!

Schorschel

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Susanne,

das Ausfüllen des Profils hat unter anderem den Sinn, dass man an jeder Stelle des Forums, wo Du schreibst, danach schauen kann. Sonst müsste man sich die Informationen jedesmal zusammensuchen. Das wird niemand machen. Das Forum ist schnelllebig und die Beiträge verschwinden im Nirvana. Warum solltest Du nicht die Werte Deines Vaters einstellen? Das machen hier viele Partner, Kinder. Schwiegertöchter oder -söhne. Gut ist auch, nicht an vielen Stellen gleichzeitig zu schreiben, wenn es um konkrete Beratung geht. 

Viel Erfolg
Wolfgang

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo Schorschel,

danke für den Tipp und Link. An einen Psychoonkologen hatte ich noch nicht gedacht. Das könnte aber klappen. Diesen Anstoß kann ich ihm gerne geben. Ich wurde bereits in unserer Region fündig. 

Schönen Abend
Susanne

----------


## Nikolaus

Guten Morgen,

wie angekündigt, hatte ich heute Morgen das Gespräch mit dem Urologen meines Vater. Ich muss sagen, ich war einigermaßen - sagen wir - erstaunt. Nachdem ich nach dem ersten Anruf auf 11:50 Uhr vertröstet wurde rief ich also kurz vor der Mittagspause an. Nach drei Fragen und deren Beantwortung hat man mir gesagt, dass normale Sprechstunde wäre und hierfür eigentlich keine Zeit sei.

Daher hat man mir nur drei meiner Fragen beantwortet.
1. Zum Zometa wegen der Knochenmetastasen: Hier sei kein Handlungsbedarf, da mein Vater keine Schmerzen hätte. Die Metastasen würden auch durch die HB zurückgehen (wenn er Glück hätte). Außerdem hatte ich den Eindruck, dass er davon gar nichts wissen möchte, denn er hat mir ein anderes Präparat genannt, das er an vier Patienten seit 3 Monaten testet - Plenaxis - mit mäßigem Erfolg.
2. Der leichte Anstieg des PSA von 1,65 auf 1,83 sei nicht so schlimm, könnte aber ein Zeichen sein, dass die HB jetzt nach 14 Monaten dreht - er hätte da noch Spielraum, was man machen könnte (ich sprach hier auch eine mögliche SAB an oder ein Wechseln auf Casodex anstatt Flutamid - hierzu meinte er, wenn ich das wollte, könnten wir das so machen - bin ich der Arzt oder er???)... hier geht es doch um meinen Vater - nicht um ein Versuchskanickel!
3. Skelettszinitgramm sollte innerhalb der nächsten 2 Monate passieren und nicht hinausgeschoben werden, wie es meinem Vater vorschwebt.

Die Frage warum nur 2 anstatt drei Flutamid pro Tag verabreicht werden, wurde schon nicht mehr beantwortet geschweige denn die anderen Fragen, die ich noch stellen wollte. Ich verstehe ja, dass er während der Sprechzeit nicht die Zeit hat aber er hätte mir einen Termin oder eine bessere Zeit vorschlagen können.

Insgesamt bin ich hier enttäuscht und weiß nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Vielleicht ist das auch normal und ich sehe alles etwas eng. Aber am liebsten würde ich eine zweite Meinung eines Onkologen haben. Aber wie bekomme ich meinen Vater da hin...?? Da ist guter Rat teuer. Oder kann ich auch als Angehöriger eine zweite Meinung einholen?

Das wollte ich berichten. Ich muss sagen, es hat mich ernüchtert und es entstand bei mir ein wenig der Eindruck als wäre mein Vater irgendwie bereits aufgegeben.

Hat jemand mit Ärzten im Saarland gute Erfahrungen in dieser Hinsicht machen können?

Danke und LG ins Forum
Susanne

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo Wolfgang,

nach mehreren Versuchen, ein Profil einzustellen, bin ich nun etwas ratlos.
Ich schreibe den Text in Word, kopiere ihn und setze ihn im Profil ein. Dort hackt er mir nach wenigen Zeilen alles ab. Bin ich gezwungen, alles noch einmal direkt ins Profil zu schreiben? Oder was mache ich hier falsch?

Sorry für die Unwissenheit.

LG Susanne

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Susanne,



> nach mehreren Versuchen, ein Profil einzustellen, bin ich nun etwas ratlos


 von Word in Zwischen Ablage oder WordPad kopieren und dann erst ins Frofil kopieren!
Start => Alle Programme => Zubehör => Wordpad oder Editor (Zwischen Ablage)

Dann klapptes auch. Auf ein gutes Gelingen, Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Susanne,

Du brauchst Dich nicht entschuldigen, ich habe da auch wenig Ahnung. Helmut hat schon geantwortet. Danke.

Bitte nach dem Schreiben nicht vergessen, auf "Änderung Speichern" zu drücken

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Nikolaus

Helmut und Wolfgang, danke!!! 
Ich hab's tatsächlich geschafft ;-) Wow!
Nun kann man nachlesen und muss nicht immer scrollen.

LG Susanne

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Susanne,

um zu einer Zweitmeinung zu gelangen genügt auch eine Vollmacht Deines Vaters. Es müsste aber klar sein, zu was die Zweitmeinung eingeholt wird. 

Mir scheint allerdings, dass es von Vorteil sein könnte, zu einem Onkologen (Schorschel hatte dazu eine gute Idee) zu wechseln. Schliesslich sind die Onkologen auf Krebsbehandlung spezialisiert. Damit will ich nicht etwa sagen, der Urologe sei unfähig oder die HB sei schon ins Leere gelaufen; da könnte man schon noch einen zusätzlichen Messwert abwarten, ohne dass sich die Lage gleich dramatisch zuspitzen müsste. Der Messrythmus sollte dabei auf einen Monat reduziert werden, um die Entwicklung gut im Blick zu behalten.

Sinnvoll wäre es, einen Onkologen zu finden, der in der Behandlung von Prostatakrebs erfahren ist, weil noch vor recht kurzer Zeit die Onkologie keine gut wirksamen Medikamente zur Verfügung hatte, die Ärzte also nicht besonders viel Erfahrungen (vgl. dagegen Brustkrebs der Frauen!) sammeln konnten. BPS oder KISP können geeignete Adresssen empfehlen.

Mit besten Wünschen für Deinen Vater

Jürg

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Susanne,

toll, wie Du das Profil aufgestellt hast und beim durch lesen ist mir das hier aufgefallen



> Susanne: Es wurde sofort eine ZHB eingeleitet 12/08
> Spritze und 2 x tägl. Flutamid


Das Medikament *Flutamid* sollte alle 8 Stunden täglich und nicht 2 x täglich eingenommen werden z. B. 6:00 - 14:00 - 22:00 ganz wichtig! Bei Flutamid unbedingt die Leberwerte unter Kontrolle halten!

Dann, Bitte ZHB in HB2 ausbessern und wenn es auch euer Arzt so nennt aber wir im Forum möchten nicht noch mehr Kürzel einführen die nicht notwendig sind, Danke!
Alles Gute für dein Papa und für Dich weniger Aufregung
Helmut

----------


## Nikolaus

Guten Morgen,

@Jürg
Der Vorschlag von Schorschel hat mir auch gut gefallen. Ich möchte eigentlich nichts über den Kopf meines Vater machen oder gar entscheiden. Ich finde einfach einen Weg, ihn zu einem Psychoonkologen zu bewegen. Bin hier bereits auf der Suche bzw. Kontakte am knüpfen. Seinen Urologen finde ich eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, jedoch nach dem Telefonat gestern und dieses Nichtaufmerksammachen auf verschiedene Therapien oder Medikamente gefällt mir nicht. So ist ein Onkologe mit Sicherheit das Richtige.

@Helmut.2
Was die Einnahme des Flutamid betrifft, so habe ich hier schon verschiedene Varianten gelesen. Ich kann es nicht anders sagen, mein Vater soll morgens und abends jeweils eine Tablette nehmen. Auf die Leberwerte hat ihn auch noch niemand aufmerksam gemacht. Aber gut zu wissen.

Ich bessere gerne in HB2 aus, jedoch das Kürzel ZHB oder DHB habe ich hier aus dem Forum.

Dank an euch.

Einen schönen Tag!
Ich wünsche euch allen Mut und Kraft, 
die Krankheit zu bekämpfen und mit ihr zu leben.
LG Susanne

----------


## Andreas S.

> Guten Morgen,
> Hat jemand mit Ärzten im Saarland gute Erfahrungen in dieser Hinsicht machen können?


Hallo Susanne,

nach leidigen Erfahrungen kann ich Dir im Saarland nur die Urologie der Uniklinik in Homburg empfehlen. Ihr solltet Euch da in der Urologischen Ambulanz vorstellen. Vorher einen Termin ausmachen. Die sind meiner Erfahrung nach gut, gründlich und freundlich.

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Susanne,




> Was die Einnahme des Flutamid betrifft, so habe ich hier schon verschiedene Varianten gelesen. Ich kann es nicht anders sagen, mein Vater soll morgens und abends jeweils eine Tablette nehmen.


Wenn es sich um die Verabreichung von Flutamid AL 250 handelt, wird in den Gebrauchsinformationen eindeutig eine tägliche Dosis von 750 mg empfohlen, um die maximale Wirkung zu erzielen. Helmuts Hinweis mit täglich 3 Tabletten im 8-Stunden-Abstand scheint mir nicht unwichtig.

Grüße und alles Gute für deinen Pa!
Hartmut

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo zusammen,

lange habe ich nicht geschrieben, da mir der Kopf nicht danach stand. Im Februar ist meine Großmutter noch verstorben, so dass hier erst mal Auszeit war. Aber nun geht es wieder einen Schritt weiter. Meinem Vater geht es zur Zeit etwas schlechter. Er war zwischenzeitlich in der Klinik wegen Verdacht auf Schlaganfall. Das hat sich Gott sei Dank nicht bewahrheitet, auch konnten Hirnmetastasen ausgeschlossen werden. Ausgangslage war ein enormer Drehschwindel bis zum Verlust des Stehvermögens, Übelkeit und Erbrechen mit rasend hohem Bludruck folgten. Aktuell wird geprüft ob er eine spezielle Innenohrkrankheit hat. Außerdem ist er seit einiger Zeit depressiv - mal mehr mal weniger. Allzu viel sagt er nicht, weil er ständig denkt, ich würde mich zu sehr aufregen. So ist es relativ schwer, den genauen Zustand zu beurteilen. Gestern stand ein weiterer Termin bei seinem Urologen an. Es folgten seine Spritze und die üblichen Untersuchungen. Bei dieser Gelegenheit konnte ich eine Überweisung für die Onkologie bekommen, damit er die Möglichkeit hat, sich dort einmal auszutauschen, evtl. einen Onko-Psychologen zu kontaktieren und auch wegen seiner Metastasen Zometa einmal anzusprechen. In zwei Wochen kann er sich dort vorstellen. Ich bin sehr gespannt, was sich hierbei ergibt.

Gibt es an dieser Stelle Dinge, die ich unbedingt ansprechen sollte und im Moment nicht daran denke? 

Ich hoffe sehr, dass er die Möglichkeit hat, sich mit jemandem auszutauschen, der auch mit Depressionen umgehen kann. Ich denke, dass es nicht von Vorteil wäre, wenn er jetzt in ein Loch stürzen würde.

Ach noch was, wegen der Verabreichung des Flutamids habe ich den Urologen angesprochen. Er bleibt bei seiner 2 x täglichen Verordnung, wenngleich er von der 3 x täglichen Verabreichung wüsste. Er macht das wohl individuell und mein Vater wäre im Moment gut eingestellt. Casodex hat er auch erwähnt und auch dass man Casodex auch ohne Spritze verabreichen könne. Das wollte mein Vater natürlich sofort, da alles, was man an Medikamenten weglassen kann, in seinen Augen gut ist. Letzlich blieb es für die nächsten drei Monate bei der bisherigen Verordnung. Sollte umgestellt werden, dann erst ab dem nächsten Zyklus.

Soviel von hier. Wir lachen, weinen und kämpfen weiter.

Euch allen alles Gute, Mut und Zuversicht.

Schöne Ostern mit lieben Grüßen
Susanne

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Susanne,

ich möchte euch nicht verunsichern, eure HB Erfahrungen klangen kürzlich so positiv. Wenn ich es richtig sehe hat der PSA Nadir nicht die notwendige  Absenkung erreicht. 
Ist überlegt worden Flutamid, ich vermute dein Vater nimmt es, abzusetzen? Das könnte wie bei mir mit Casodex zu einem PSA Abfall führen.
Ich bin der Meinung, die HB funktioniert nicht. Ich würde eine GS Zweitmeinung von Bonkoff, samt den Zusatzmarkern, bzw. eine DNA Z. bei Böcking machen lassen. Um die richtige Malignität und die evtl. Hormontaubheit zu überprüfen.

Du solltest das Profil erweitern, damit man mehr beurteilen kann.

Gruß und viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Susanne,



> Er war zwischenzeitlich in der Klinik wegen Verdacht auf Schlaganfall. Das hat sich Gott sei Dank nicht bewahrheitet, auch konnten Hirnmetastasen ausgeschlossen werden. Ausgangslage war ein enormer Drehschwindel bis zum Verlust des Stehvermögens, Übelkeit und Erbrechen mit rasend hohem Bludruck folgten. Aktuell wird geprüft ob er eine spezielle Innenohrkrankheit hat. Außerdem ist er seit einiger Zeit depressiv - mal mehr mal weniger.


Mit anfänglich Schwank- und später auch Drehschwindel habe ich mich auch herumschlagen müssen. Die zahlreichen Untersuchungen bei Neurologen, HNO-Ärzten und Überprüfungen der Hals-und Rückenwirbel ergaben stets beim Befundbericht "Schwindel unklarer Genese". Ich bin nach reiflicher Überledung zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ein Zusammenhang mit der Einnahme von Anti-Androgenen oder auch des LHRH-Implantates bestehen muss, denn jetzt sind diese Schwindelprobleme fast verschwunden, und auch der ebenfalls damals hohe Blutdruck hat sich stabilisiert. Depressionen können gelegentlich auftreten, so ist es auch teilweise in den Gebrauchsanleitungen der Präparate zur Hormonblocakde beschrieben. Durch den nahezu totalen Wegfall von Testosteron durch diese medikamentös eingeleitete Kastration bleibt das manchmal nicht aus.
Übrigens Flutamid sollte man ohne Wenn und Aber 3 x täglich im Abstand von 8 Stunden einnehmen. Bitte, informiere uns, was sich beim nächsten Urologen-Gespräch ergeben hat. Ansonsten kann man den Vorschlägen von Konrad nur zustimmen. Dazu gehört auch der wohl erforderliche Wechsel von Flutamid zu Casodex.

----------


## Nikolaus

Guten Morgen,

also ich mache mal 'ne Statusmeldung, da mich auch "Hutschi" angeschireben hat, wie es denn nun mit meinem Vater weiter ginge.

Durch Ostern etc. kann ich nach der letzten Untersuchung erst morgen den PSA meines Vaters in Erfahrung bringen. Der Arzt hatte es versäumt, den Urlaub und die daraus folgende Praxisschließung zu erwähnen. Also diese Werte erhalte ich morgen - dann werden wir auch sehen, ob sich der PSA erhöht hat oder gleich geblieben ist.
Den Onkologen werden wir am Freitag aufsuchen - ist in der Klinik und da sind die Termine bekanntlich nicht so eng gesäht. All die Dinge wie Casodex versus Flutamid, Verabreichung, Zometa, weitere mögliche Tests werde ich dort ansprechen. Danach kann ich mich mit sicher neuen Aussagen und Möglichkeiten wieder melden.

Soviel von hier... und ganz lieben Dank für eure Tipps und Ratschläge.

Allen einen schönen Sonntag mit viel Sonne
Liebe Grüße
Susanne

----------


## Nikolaus

Guten Morgen ins Forum,

seit eben habe ich die neuen Werte meines Vaters. Ich bin doch gerade verunsichert, da sein PSA-Wert angestiegen ist. Laut Aussage des Arztes wären aber die anderen Werte "bestens". Allzu große Sorgen bräuchten wir uns nicht über den Anstieg des PSA zu machen.

PSA im Januar 1,83, 
PSA im April 3,52; PSA II (freies PSA) 0,83; Ratio freies PSA 0,23; 
Gesamt-Testosteron 0,68
Das Profil ist aktualisiert.

Womit könnte der Anstieg zusammen hängen? Muss ich mir wirklich hier keine Sorgen machen? Oder hat es doch etwas mit der Verabreichung von Flutamid zu tun (2 x tägl. anstatt 3 x tägl.)? Alles in allem bin ich froh, wenn wir diese Woche zum Onkologen gehen. Ich wurde auch gerade wieder von seinem Arzt abgespeist, nur weil ich die Ergebnisse nachfragte. Er hätte jetzt Sprechstunde und könnte keinen Plausch halten. Als ob ich große Reden mit ihm vorgehabt hätte - die Werte und ob ich mir Sorgen machen muss, hätten völlig genügt.

Ein bisschen verwirrt und verärgert sage ich liebe Grüße ins Forum.
Sicherlich wird der Besuch beim Onkologen weitere Ergebnisse bringen.

Allen einen schönen Tag
LG Susanne

----------


## Pinguin

*Neue Werte*

Liebe Susanne, es ist leider nicht nur der PSA-Wert, sondern auch das Testosteron, das nach dem bisherigen Verlauf nicht als zufriedenstellend bezeichnet werden kann. Inzwischen ist so viel hin und her diskutiert worden, dass man fast den Faden verliert. Das Messen von freiem PSA macht in Anbetracht der Fakten nun überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr. Bislang ist auch nicht bekannt geworden - oder ich habe das übersehen - welches Implantat, als LHRH-Analoga verabreicht wurde. Im Forum wird seit einiger Zeit Trenantone favorisiert. Ich selbst habe Zoladex bevorzugt. Die Empfehlung, von Flutamid auf Casodex zu wechseln, hast Du schon zur Kenntnis genommen. Wenn nun nach Wechsel des LHRH-Analoga und des Antiandrogens der Testo-Wert und auch der PSA-Wert nicht heruntergehen, ist zu befürchten, dass der Tumor schon aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist, also nicht mehr auf Hormonbehandlung anspricht. Wird nun Zometa - hoffentlich ganz langsam - inzwischen infusioniert? Eine Chemo-Therapie sollte vorerst noch nicht ins Auge gefasst werden. Bitte, vorher noch die Wirkung der zu ändernden Hormonbehandlung abwarten. Zusätzlich würde ich dann auch noch Avodart als 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer einsetzen, um die Dihydrotestosteronproduktion zu minimieren. DHT ist mitverantwortlich für das Metastasenwachstum. Der Kreatininwert ist sehr gut. Liebe Susanne, Du solltest zunächst versuchen, den Urologen von einer Änderung der Hormonbehandlung zu überzeugen. Casodex 150 mg täglich kombiniert mit Zoladex - probeweise zunächst als 1-Monats-Implantat - sollte noch einen Versuch wert sein. Viel Erfolg.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Susanne,

ich würde mir schon Sorgen machen, bei einem ungenügendem Nadir und einem erneuten PSA Anstieg. Wie ich oben schon andeutete ist das ein Zeichen einer nicht funktionierende Hormonbliockade. Ich finde es schade, wenn Beiträge von alten, erfahrenen "Hasen"siehe oben so ignoriert werden.

Irgend welche Hormonmedikationsänderungen, wie vorgeschlagen, halte ich für nicht hilfreich. Auch würde ich noch den GS kontrollieren lassen und eine DNA-Z machen lassen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Nikolaus

@Hutschi

Ich kann nicht mehr genau sagen, welches LHRH-Analoga verabreicht wurde, glaube aber zu meinen, dass es Trenantone ist (unter Vorbehalt). Es wurde jedenfalls über beide Medikamente gesprochen.
Ich hoffe auch, dass der Onkologe, zu dem wir nun gehen, dazu rät, evtl. den Tumor neu abklären zu lassen. Würde das Sinn machen - ich denke ja??
Und wer sollte in der Zwischenzeit Zometa verabreichen? Sein Uro überhört dieses Wort jedesmal, wenn ich es anspreche... auch hier baue ich auf den Onkologen. Ich warte auf jeden Fall ab, was am Freitag passiert. Evtl. macht es ja Sinn, ganz zu einem oder diesem Onkologen zu wechseln. Mehr kann ich an der Stelle nicht sagen, außer dass ich mit dieser Krankheit und der Situation manchmal sehr überfordert bin. 

Schönen Abend ins Forum.
LG Susanne

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Susanne, bei nochmaliger Durchsicht des von Dir eingestellten Profils bzw. der PKH fiel mir auf, dass es bei sofortigem Beginn der Hormonblockade wohl 12/07 (anstatt 12/08) heißen muss. Trenantone hat übrigens den Wirkstoff Leuporelinazetat, der aber in dem Implantat Eligard noch eine bessere Wirkung durch eine effizientere Darreichungsform erzielen soll. Das wäre zu berücksichtigen, wenn das LHRH-Analoga noch gewechselt werden würde. Unser emsiger Konrad (Hansi B) ist mit den Leistungen der meisten Urologen bei der Behandlung eines Prostatakarzinoms nicht so ganz zufrieden. Das liegt sicher auch daran, dass ein Urologe sehr selten auch Onkologe ist. Konrad meint es nun sehr fürsorglich, wenn er unbedingt einen Zweitbefund zur Abklärung des Gleason-Score für empfehlenswert hält. Immerhin ist 4+3 aggressiver als 3+4, obwohl es in beiden Fällen GS 7 ergibt. Konrad rät zu Prof. Bonkhoff. Du könntest selbst den Pathologen bitten, die bei ihm verwahrten Stanz-Biopsate an Prof. Bonkhoff zur Überprüfung weiterzuleiten. Vielleicht ist dazu ja auch der Onkologe bereit, den Du mit Deinem Vater am Freitag besuchst. Eine DNA-Zytometrie, also die Ploidie-Befundung wird bei Prof. Böcking durchgeführt. Die DNA-Ploidie ergibt ein objektives Bild der Malignität und kann ebenfalls Hinweise für eine Therapieentscheidung beinhalten. Ich bin gespannt, was das Gespräch am Freitag bringt und wann nun endlich mit Zometa begonnen wird.

Hier die *Information* zu Prof. Bonkhoff
und *hier* Prof. Böcking

----------


## Nikolaus

@Hutschi

Danke für den Hinweis - habe das Profil nachgebessert. Und auf Nachfragen beim Uro ist es Trenantone, das mein Vater als 3-Monats-Depot bekommt.

@HansiB

Nein, dein Beitrag wurde von mir nicht einfach unter den Tisch fallen gelassen. Aber ich bin ganz ehrlich, ich konnte hiermit überhaupt nichts anfangen. 




> Ich bin der Meinung, die HB funktioniert nicht. Ich würde eine GS Zweitmeinung von Bonkoff, samt den Zusatzmarkern, bzw. eine DNA Z. bei Böcking machen lassen. Um die richtige Malignität und die evtl. Hormontaubheit zu überprüfen.


Mir fällt es teilweise immer noch schwer, mich in die Krankheit hineinzuversetzen. Verschiedene Kürzel habe ich noch nicht ganz "drauf" - so schaue ich viele Dinge erst nach. Deshalb habe ich dein Posting erst mal "hintenan gestellt". Nun habe ich selbst nachgeschaut und jetzt ist einiges klarer. Das war keine böse Absicht. Außerdem muss ich mal sagen, ich würde jedem hier von Herzen wünschen, er wäre kein "alter Hase" in dieser Krankheit.

Noch was zum Gleason-Score. Er ist bei meinem Vater 4+3 ermittelt in 11/07. Kann sich dieser Grad denn sehr verändern - vor allem unter der Therapie? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die HB hier einiges dazu beiträgt. So müsste der Wert doch eigentlich besser geworden sein. Oder bleibt die Bösaritgkeit immer gleich? Liege ich hier völlig falsch? Dann würde doch auch eine Zweitmeinung über das "alte" Biopsie-Material keinen Sinn machen. Dann eher schon eine neue Biopsie???

Liebe Grüße ins Forum
Susanne

----------


## Pinguin

*Pathologischer Befund

*Hallo Susanne, die Festlegung der Malignität nach den Kriterien des amerikanischen Prof. Dr. Gleason erfolgt durch einen Pathologen. Es handelt sich also durch um einen subjektiven Befund, weil zwar die Einstufungsmodalitäten von Dr. Gleason festgelegt wurden, aber für den Pathologen doch durchaus noch einen gewissen Spielraum beinhalten. Das ursprüngliche Biopsat verändert sich auch nach Jahren um keinen Deut. Trotzdem kann eine Befundung von Pathologe zu Pathologe leichte Unterschiede ergeben. Durch die Hormonblockade verändert sich natürlich der Tumor. In der Regel, so wird meist ausgeführt, werden zunächst die weniger aggressiven Tumorzellen in die Apoptose geführt und machen leider Platz für die von der Hormonblockade noch nicht beeindruckten Tumorzellen. Eine erneute Biopsie könnte schon ein leicht verändertes Ergebnis bringen. Die Verfechter eine DNA-Ploidie - wie z. B. unser Konrad und auch ich - haben per Feinnadelaspirationsbiopsie ihren jeweils aktuellen Tumorstatus ermitteln lassen und dabei sehr wohl, wie zum Beispiel Konrad, eine erhebliche Veränderung festgestellt.  Die Zweitmeinung über die ersten Stanzen macht auf jeden Fall Sinn.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Susanne,

Dein Beitrag #49 zeigt sehr deutlich, wie kompliziert die Materie für einen Neuerkrankten ist. Zudem hast Du nun auch Diagnosevorschläge, deren Sinn fraglich ist. Deshalb will ich versuchen, Dir ein wenig weiter zu helfen.

Bei Deinem Vater wurde fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs mit Knochenmetastasen festgestellt. In dieser Situation können nur noch palliative Maßnahmen angewendet werden, unabhängig davon, was auch immer an pathologischen Untersuchungen gemacht wird. Die palliativen Möglichkeiten sind in erster Linie folgende:


Hormonbehandlung zur Verlangsamung des KrankheitsfortschrittesSchmerzbehandlung falls erforderlichKnochenbehandlung mit Bisphosphonaten, z.B. Zometainfusionen

Ihr solltet bei dem Urologen Druck machen, dass mit der Knochenbehandlung umgehend begonnen wird. Das ist seit ein paar Jahren Standard! Urologen, die diese Behandlung verweigern, sollte man ablegen und zu einem anderen wechseln. Bedauerlich, dass solch nachlässige  Behandlungen immer wieder und immer noch passieren. Sollte der PSA-Wert durch die Depot-Spritze alleine nicht gut genug absinken, sollte man noch ein sog. Antiandrogen dazu nehmen, z.B. Casodex.

Alles Gute!
Gruß Dieter

----------


## Nikolaus

Schönen Abend zusammen,

ich wollte mich kurz melden und berichten, wie es heute beim Onkologen war. Was war ich froh, euch hier vorher gefunden zu haben. Ohne all die Hinweise und Tipps wäre das heute sicherlich daneben gegangen. An dieser Stelle euch allen ganz lieben Dank für die "gute Vorbereitung".
Eins ist jedoch sicher, man muss mittlerweile um seine Behandlung kämpfen und genau informiert sein.

Also der Onkologe, bei dem mein Vater sich vorstellen sollte, hatte sich viel Zeit genommen und folgenden Vorschlag unter Berücksichtigung der Vorgeschichte gemacht. Das Trenantone sollte als Depotspritze weiter verordnet werden. Das Flutamid im Moment komplett abgesetzt werden ohne ein anderes Präparat zu geben, um zu sehen, ob der PSA evtl. wieder sinkt. Er sagte auch, dass dies bei nur einem Drittel der Männer funktionierte, man es aber trotzdem probieren sollte. Casodex hat er nicht befürwortet, da noch wirksamer als Flutamid und somit kontraproduktiv wäre. Auf jeden Fall wird sofort eine Zometa-Behandlung eingeleitet (wir mussten nur zahnärztlich abklären lassen, ob die Therapie im Moment möglich ist, da mein Vater große Zahnprobleme hat). Der Zahnarzt war einverstanden und so kann diese Therapie eingeleitet werden. Außerdem riet der Onkologe dazu, obwohl bisher keine Schmerzen vorliegen, evtl. die Hüftgelenk-Metastasen zu bestrahlen, da mein Vater stark übergewichtig ist. Durch diese Belastung könnten (es muss nicht passieren) die Gelenke zusammenbrechen, vor allem wenn der Knochen eh geschwächt ist. Also hatten wir noch einen Termin in der Strahlenklinik. Es muss nun allerdings ein CT erstellt werden, um den genauen Befund zu ersehen (Art der Metastasen). Sollten sie den Knochen bereits instabil gemacht haben, so kommt eine Strahlung infrage. Außerdem möchte der Arzt wegen der enormen Metastasenanzahl wissen, ob nicht im Beckengürtel bereits Lymphknoten befallen sind. Was auch dieser Arzt meinem Vater versuchte deutlich zu machen, ist die Tatsache, dass es sehr bald sehr schlecht mit ihm stehen könnte und machte hier bereits Vorschläge, wie er das Leben mit einer Hilfe organisieren könne (Pflegedienst, Pflegestufe, Krankenhaus / Pflegeheim - was kommt danach etc.). Dies hat sein Uro ihm auch mal versucht deutlich zu machen und so frage ich mich, müssen wir wirklich bereits jetzt daran denken? Ist es denn tatsächlich so schlimm, dass ich dieses oder nächstes Jahr damit rechnen muss, dass es meinem Vater sehr viel schlechter geht? Ich dachte, wir hätten noch etwas mehr Zeit. 
Einerseits erleichtert, dass sich in Richtung Therapie etwas bewegt und heute gleich zwei Meinungen hinzu kamen, bin ich sehr bestürzt, dass das Zeitfenster so eingegrenzt wurde. Wenn man meinen Vater sieht, ist er das blühende Leben, er sieht nicht krank aus, muss auf jeden Bissen achten, da alles sofort anschlägt, er kann weggehen, Gartenarbeit machen - einfach so leben wie immer und dann sagt der Arzt sowas. Ich bin gerade nicht ganz so gut beieinander, zumal ich gestern auch einen eigenen schlimmen Befund erhalten habe. Jetzt weiß ich gerade nicht, wie ich das alles zukünftig organisieren soll. Manchmal kommt eben alles zusammen und dann ist alles ein bisschen viel.
Nun versuchen wir, die nächste Woche alle Untersuchungen hinter uns zu bringen, wobei die Termine schon stehen.
Soviel mal von hier. Diese Woche war es einfach zu viel.
Jetzt brauche auch ich ein bisschen Auszeit, um die Dinge im Kopf klar zu bekommen.

Mit lieben Grüßen an euch alle wünsche ich ein sonniges Wochenende
Susanne

----------


## Pinguin

*Nicht unterkriegen lassen

*Hallo Susanne, schön, dass Du trotz zusätzlicher eigener Probleme heute noch den Weg ins Forum gefunden hast. Es ist immer wieder für mich betrüblich, lesen zu müssen, dass es eben auch Mediziner gibt, die bestimmt aus Fürsorge, ihren Patienten anstatt Aufmunterungen auch noch Signale mit auf den Weg geben, wie schlimm es kommen kann. Es gehört doch eigentlich auch zur Aufgabe eines Arztes, Hoffnung zu erwecken und nicht noch die Befürchtungen zu steigern. Ich bin überzeugt, dass sich die Situation um Deinen Vater nicht so ungünstig darstellt, wie es in den Ankündigungen der Ärzte klingen mag.




> Casodex hat er nicht befürwortet, da noch wirksamer als Flutamid und somit kontraproduktiv wäre.


Diese Aussage ist für mich völlig unverständlich. Wieso kontraproduktiv? Das Antiandrogen soll die Rezeptoren besetzen, damit dem Tumor kein Testosteron zukommt. Immerhin sind nun für Zometa die Weichen gestellt. Dein Vater wird noch lange viel Spaß am Leben und vor allem mit seiner Familie haben.

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Harald (Hutschi),


     Zitat:
                                                     Zitat von *Susanne* 
_Casodex hat er nicht befürwortet, da noch wirksamer als Flutamid und somit kontraproduktiv wäre._
   
Dein Zizat: "Diese Aussage ist für mich völlig unverständlich. Wieso kontraproduktiv? Das Antiandrogen soll die Rezeptoren besetzen, damit dem Tumor kein Testosteron zukommt."

Wenn man schauen möchte, ob das Antiandrogen "umgedreht" also das PCa ernährt hat und Flutamid absetzt, wird man kaum Casodex geben. Bei mir hatte wie bekannt, das Absetzen von Casodex zu meinem PSA Nadir von 0,6 geführt (leider nicht tief genug, unser Problem für die Zukunft). Das absetzen von Flutamid später, hatte keinen positiven Einfluss auf den PSA bei mir.

Hallo Susanne,

was will man machen wenn festgestellt wird, daß auch LK befallen sind, diese sind für uns ein geringeres Problem als die Knochenmetastasen.

Ich würde zur Gewichtsreduzierung und Ernährungsumstellung raten.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Nikolaus

@Harald,

ich hätte es jetzt nicht mehr so wiedergeben können wie der Arzt aber genauso hat er sich ausgedrückt - schauen ob das Flutamid das PCa ernährt. Deshalb soll kein Casodex gegeben werden. Er wies ja darauf hin, dass es nicht immer funktioniert. Dann müsse man sehen, wie es weiter geht.

Die Gewichtsreduzierung ist nicht so einfach, das muss ich glaube ich niemandem sagen. Außerdem hat er im letzten Jahr wegen seiner Diabetes 17 kg abgenommen, wobei 7 bereits wieder drauf sind - er steckt im besten Jojo drin. 

@Hutschi

Ja das hat mich gestern schon ein wenig überfordert. Es klang so endgültig als wäre es in einem halben Jahr vorbei oder wir müssten bereits ein Pflegeheim suchen. Dementsprechend zornig war mein Vater auch gestern. Das wollte er alles nicht hören, zumal ihn wahrscheinlich niemand freiwillig aus seinem Haus bekommt. Ich denke, der Arzt wollte vermitteln, dass er nicht alleine ist und Hilfe bekommt, wenn nötig aber das kam eben anders rüber. Ich habe mich auch wieder ein bisschen gefangen. Gestern aber ging mir das gerade mal sehr an den Nerv.
Nun werden wir erst mal alle Termine nächste Woche wahrnehmen und die Ergebnisse abwarten.

Habt ein schönes Wochenende
LG Susanne

----------


## Pinguin

*Umkehrreaktion eines Tumors auf ein Antiandrogen

*Hallo Susanne, wenn es der Urologe in etwa so ausgedrückt hat, wie Konrad es andeutete, dann ist es empfehlenswert, ein Antiandrogen einfach mal auszusetzen. Ob es wirklich schon zu einer solchen Situation gekommen ist, wäre noch zu klären. Das nächste PSA = Prostata spezifisches Antigen könnte eine Bestätigung dieser Vermutung erbringen. Wenn man nun einfach, möglichst unbeeindruckt von negativen Voraussagen an die kommenden Termine herangeht, wird das noch mehr das Gemüt ruhig stellen. Übrigens: Harald oder Hutschi ist natürlich genau der, der auch mal einige Tage Olav bzw. THOROLF war und in früheren Beiträgen nun als Harro/Gast geführt wird, weil er sich mal im Zorn abgemeldet hatte - das ist aber alles wieder dank großzügiger Administration in trockenen Tüchern - wobei HansiB alias Konrad wohl entstand, weil es schon einen Konrad gab.

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo Hutschi,

ja tatsächlich hat er es so ausgedrückt, dass das Karzinom evtl. vom Flutamid ernährt wird. Ich wäre selbst nicht mehr drauf gekommen. Du hast sicher Recht, dass sich eine Art Routine einstellen wird, die etwas Ruhe in die Sache bringt. Dann ist ja auch eine gewisse Bewegung da, die einem das Gefühl gibt, etwas zu tun. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass es nicht bei einem "gefühlten" Tun bleibt, sondern dass sich die Untersuchungen natürlich lohnen und zu einem guten Erfolg führen. Das wäre mein größter Wunsch, dass mein Vater noch sehr lange diese Lebensqualität hat, wie im Moment.

Die Namensverworrenheiten habe ich irgendwann einmal zufällig gelesen.
Auch wenn mir die Vorgeschichte dazu fehlt (und ich hoffe, dass es nichts Elementares war), gestattest du mir, dass ich ein wenig darüber geschmunzelt habe ;-). Mit Harald oder Hutschi kann ich gut leben, solange ich mir nicht von jedem viele weitere Namen merken muss ;-) (habe ein verflixt schlechtes Namensgedächtnis).
Kleine Scherzerei muss auch mal sein.

Schönen Abend noch
LG Susanne

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo zusammen,

mein Vater konnte gestern alle Untersuchungen für den Moment abschließen. Somit kann ich weiteres zur Behandlung berichten. Die beiden CT's der BWS und des Beckens sind gemacht. Er hatte zwar gestern eine allergische Reaktion auf das Jodkontrastmittel gezeigt aber es wurden sofort Gegenmaßnahmen eingeleitet, so dass es bei einem Schreck blieb.
Das CT der BWS ist unauffällig - es zeigt zwar Metastasen, die jedoch den Knochen nicht instabil machen - so ist hier keine Strahlung nötig. Ebenso fiel das CT des Beckens recht gut aus. Auch hier sind Metastasen zu sehen, die wohl keine Instabilität hervorrufen und Lymphknoten sind nicht befallen. Das war ja mal eine gute Nachricht.

Da sein Zahnarzt alle Behandlungen abgeschlossen hat, bekommt er am Freitag seine erste Zometa-Infussion - endlich!!!

Das weitere Vorgehen wurde nun so empfohlen, dass der nächste PSA abgewartet werden soll, ob tatsächlich ein dreimaliger Anstieg in Folge zu sehen ist. Wenn ja, soll das Flutamid abgesetzt werden, das Trenantone weiter verabreicht werden. So ist der Stand und ich gehe davon aus, dass die Behandlung in dieser Art fort geführt wird.

Ich frage mich nur, was ist, wenn der PSA weiter steigt, obwohl das Flutamid abgesetzt wird. Was kann man dann machen? Was wäre hier sinnvoll? Ist hier dann schon Ende der Fahnenstange, denn man hat uns nicht informiert, was in diesem Falle gemacht werden kann - auch nicht auf Nachfrage. Sicher kennen viele hier im Forum solche Verläufe aus eigener Erfahrung. Wie geht es dann weiter?
Hier wäre ich für eine Antwort sehr dankbar. Denn das beunruhigt mich ein wenig.
Danke schon mal vorweg.

Liebe Grüße 
Susanne

----------


## Michael A.

> Ich frage mich nur, was ist, wenn der PSA weiter steigt, obwohl das Flutamid abgesetzt wird. Was kann man dann machen? Was wäre hier sinnvoll? Ist hier dann schon Ende der Fahnenstange, denn man hat uns nicht informiert, was in diesem Falle gemacht werden kann - auch nicht auf Nachfrage. Sicher kennen viele hier im Forum solche Verläufe aus eigener Erfahrung. Wie geht es dann weiter?
> Hier wäre ich für eine Antwort sehr dankbar. Denn das beunruhigt mich ein wenig.


Hallo Susanne,

 hier kannst Du nachlesen wann der PK Hormonunabhängig geworden ist, und was man dann noch machen kann.

Der Artikel ist vom amerikanischen Onkologen Dr. Strum der sich schon 30 Jahre mit Prostatakrebs befasst.

Ich wünsche deinem Vater alles Gute, Michael A.

----------


## Nikolaus

Danke Michael für den Link.
Da werde ich mich heute Abend mal durchkämpfen.

Auch dir alles Gute.
LG Susanne

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo zusammen,

nach längerer Zeit muss ich mich doch melden, um zu berichten, wie es mit meinem Vater weitergeht. Die Pause war mehr zwangsverordnet, da ich selbst mit einer Diagnose zu kämpfen habe. 
Im Mai hatte ich ja geschrieben, dass es einen Versuch geben wird, das Flutamid wegzulassen, um zu sehen, ob das Medikament den Tumor mittlerweile "ernährt". Das war wohl nicht der Fall, denn der PSA steigt unaufhaltsam an.
War er im Juli auf 5,65 gestiegen, liegen wir jetzt mittlerweile bei 12,53. Das Flutamid wird weiterhin nicht verabreicht weil mein Vater auch zusehends unter Nebenwirkungen leidet. Das Trenantone-Depot wird weiter verabreicht. Sollte der PSA weiter steigen, wovon auszugehen ist, dann wird ab Januar eine angeblich wirksamere Depot-Spritze verabreicht (es gibt wohl ein stärkeres Medikament, ich habe leider den Namen vergessen). Auf welchem Niveau das Testosteron ist, weiß ich zur Zeit noch nicht. Dieser Wert wurde vor kurzem erst ermittelt und das Ergebnis müsste bald vorliegen. Was mich auch beunruhigt, ein Tumormarker ist erhöht (das CEA auf 6,3), was ja in der Regel auf Organtumore hinweist. Allerdings wurde hier nichts unternommen. Also kein CT oder ähnliches veranlasst, um zu schauen ob sich evtl. etwas neues anbahnt. Mein Vater bekommt weiter alle 4 Wochen Zometa, das 3-Monats-Depot wurde gerade wieder verabreicht und weiter soll im Januar ein weiteres Knochenszintigramm gemacht werden. Eine Chemo wurde vom Onkologen und Urologen nicht beführwortet, wegen der sehr ruhigen Lebensweise meines Vaters - das würde automatisch zu einer Komplikation führen. Bestrahlt wird nur bei Schmerzen. Die Knochenmetastasen verursachen GsD noch keine Schmerzen.

Alles in allem finde ich es sehr beunruhigend, dass nach so kurzer Zeit (1,5 Jahre) das Flutamid nicht mehr wirkt und nun außer Trenantone nichts mehr gemacht wird. Das hat der Arzt auch so vermittelt, dass nichts mehr getan wird und die noch vorhandene Lebensqualität so lange wie möglich erhalten werden soll. Wir schauen jetzt zu, wie der PSA ansteigt. Ich habe dabei kein gutes Gefühl. Hätten wir nicht doch noch andere Möglichkeiten? Auch der ansteigende Tumormarker ist beängstigend.

Trotz allem geht es meinem Vater verhältnismäßig gut - mit mal mehr oder weniger trüben Gedanken. Wenn ich ihn nicht zu jeder Untersuchung schleppe, geht er von alleine nicht. Das Wegdiskutieren der Krankheit ist offensichtlich Schutz, vielleicht hilft es ihm, so besser damit klar zu kommen. In seine Selbsthilfegruppe geht er leider nicht mehr.

Das ist der neueste Stand. 

Viele Grüße ins Forum
Susanne
*
*

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo,

nun wissen wir, wie der aktuelle Testosteron Wert ist - 0,66. Er scheint mir nicht sehr hoch könnte aber auch tiefer sein. Nachdem der Testosteronwert bestimmt ist verabreicht man nun zusätzlich alle 14 Tage Abarelix / Plenaxis. Aber maximal nur 3 Monate. Dann wird erneut geschaut, ob der Testo-Wert sinkt.

Heute kam mein Vater allerdings ins Krankenhaus. Bereits das zweite Mal wegen seines rechten Beines. Er hat höllische Schmerzen in der Leiste mit einschießendem Schmerz. Er kann fast nicht mehr gehen. Beim letzten Krankenhausaufenthalt wurde nichts festgestellt. Auch hat man die Schmerzen ausgehend von Metastasen ausgeschlossen. Jedoch ist es seltsam, dass die Schmerzen nun da sind und dieses WE unterträglich wurden. Wenn mein Vater wegen Schmerzen schreit, dann muss es schlimm sein. Ich bin gerade mal ziemlich am Ende meiner Nerven und hoffe inständig, dass man dieses Mal die Ursache für diese Schmerzen findet. Wenn nicht, weiß ich nicht, was sie mit ihm machen. So kann er ja schlecht weiter leben. Mit diesen anhaltenden Schmerzen wird normalerweise kein Patient entlassen - was das letzte Mal der Fall war. Kann das alles sein...

Hatte vielleicht jemand bereits ähnliche Schmerzen in der Leistengegend, die einschießen bei Bewegung? Kamen diese von Metastasen oder was könnte das sonst noch sein (orthopädisch wurde alles abgeklärt ohne Befund)??? Ein Bruch ist es auch nicht, Muskeln und Sehnen scheinen alle intakt zu sein.

Danke vorab für eure Meinungen.

Liebe Grüße
Susanne

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo liebe Susanne, den Angaben in der Historie entnehme ich, dass Dein Vater umfangreiche Knochenmetastasen hat.




> Befund der Knochenszintigraphie 12/07:
> Deutlich vermehrte Anreicherungen an den Rippen beidseits - rechts insbesondere lateral und links dorsal, mittlere linksseitige HWS, LWK3, rechte dorsale Beckenschaufel, rechtes Hüftgelenk, linkes Sitzbein
> 
> Beurteilung: Ossäre Metastasierung an den Rippen beidseits, in Höhe von LWK 3, an der rechten dorsalen Beckenschaufel, am rechten Hüftgelenk und am linken Sitzbein.
> 
> Es wurde sofort eine HB2 eingeleitet 12/07
> Spritze und 2 x tägl. Flutamid
> 
> Befund der zweiten Knochenszintigraphie 02/09:
> Deutlich vermehrte, teilweise punktförmige Anreicherungen an den Rippen bds., am linken Ubterkiefer, im Bereich der BWS ca. in Höhe von BWK6 und BWK10, in Höhe von LWK3, an der rechten dorsalen Beckenschaufel, am rechten Hüftgelenk, am rechten Trochanter major sowie flau am linken Schambein


Deshalb stellt sich für mich die Frage, wie man die Knochenmetastasen als Schmerzursache ausgeschlossen hat. Vielleicht kannst Du dazu etwas sagen. Was ich nicht gefunden habe, ist, ob ihm Zometa (Infusionen) gegeben wird.

Wie auch immer, Schmerzen können und müssen behandelt werden. Ich hoffe für Deinen Vater, dass man das jetzt im Krankenhaus auf die Reihe bekommt. Vielleicht sucht ihr nach einem spezialisierten Schmerztherapeuten.

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo Dieter,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort - ja, es werden ihm seit Anfang des Jahres alle 4 Wochen Zometa-Infussionen verabreicht - wir mussten hart drum kämpfen.
Er hat umfangreiche Metastasen (ab Kiefer bis zum Becken und Hüftknochen). Er war vor 4 Monaten bereits wegen dieser Schmerzen im Krankenhaus und wurde sowohl orthopädisch als auch onkologisch umfangreich untersucht und man kam überein, dass es nichts mit den Metastasen zu tun haben kann. Die Schmerzen wurden nie besser, im Gegenteil über die Zeit nun immer schlimmer. Seit letzter Woche und besonders seit WE hat er aufgeschrien vor Schmerzen - es war sehr schlimm, so dass ich heute darauf bestand, dass er ins Krankenhaus kommt. Es muss heraus gefunden werden, woher diese Schmerzen kommen. Wenn sie bleiben und er keine adäquate Schmerztherapie bekommt, wird er nicht mehr laufen können.
In der Klinik, in der er jetzt ist, wird er schon lange behandelt und man hat dort eine gute Onkologie, eine Strahlenklinik und Schmerzklinik, so dass er dort recht gut und umfangreich versorgt wird. Ich hoffe, dass man bald findet, woher das kommt. Die Nerven liegen blank und es ist wirklich unerträglich, ihm nicht helfen zu können und dies dann mitansehen zu müssen.

VG Susanne

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Susanne, ich finde, dass die Herren Orthopäden und Onkologen dann schon wenigstens erklären müssen, woher diese schrecklichen Schmerzen kommen, wenn sie in der Lage sind, zu sagen, woher sie nicht kommen. Wenn sie die Ursache nicht nennen können, ist die Vermutung sehr naheliegend, dass die Knochenmetastasen schuld sind. Unabhängig davon geh doch bitte zum zuständigen Arzt und bestehe auf adäquate Schmerzbehandlung. Die Zeiten, in denen Krebskranke unsägliche Schmerzen erleiden mussten, sind doch eigentlich längst vorbei.

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo Dieter,

in der Tat müssen wir uns dieses Mal auf die Hinterbeine stellen, dass da richtig geschaut wird. Die Oberärztin hat gestern erst mal die komplette Medikation umgestellt - einfach so. Ihm wurden die Diabetes-Medis weggenommen. Er erhält nun keine mehr, nach Bedarf wird gepritzt. Er war supergut eingestellt. Ich fasse mir nur an den Kopf. Außerdem (er wurde um die Mittagszeit eingeliefert und am Abend hieß es, da keine akuten Schmerzen bestehen???, würde man ihn heute entlassen). Da war das Erstaunen groß und mein Vater weigerte sich, nach Hause zu gehen - richtig wie ich finde. Es ist unglaublich, was sie da gerade veranstalten. Der Prof. der Klinik, bei dem mein Vater in Behandling ist, ist leider in Urlaub. Ich bin sehr gepannt, was sie noch mit ihm machen. Er ist vor Schmerz fast nicht in der Lage, zu gehen, nur an Krücken und das zentimeterweise. Er bekommt gegen die Schmerzen lediglich 3 x Novalgin obwohl er bereits sagte, dass sie nicht helfen (haben wir ausprobiert). Ibuprofen 800 wirkt nicht mehr (auch davon hat er drei am Tag genommen). Ich hoffe, dass sie ihm nach Bedarf Schmerzmittel verabreichen, das auch wirkt.

Wir werden weiter kämpfen...

LG Susanne

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Susanne,

ist bei Deinem Vater die Möglichkeit einer Diabetischen Polyneuropathie als Ursache der Schmerzen in den Leisten und den Beinen besprochen worden?

Manchmal kann auch aus einer einfachen Röntgenübersichtsaufnahme (als Belastungsaufnahme im Stehen) der unteren LWS und Kreuzbein eine Spinalkanaleinengung eher ermittelt werden als aus einem CT/MRT.

Bleibt drann und lasst euch nicht einfach abspeisen!

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Susanne,

bei mir hat ein Neurologe die Schmerzen und die Polyneuropatie in den Beinen / Füßen bestätigt. Das MRT hat dann nachgewiesen, wo die Metastasen auf Nerven drücken. Die Schmerzmittel aktuell, hatten so gut wie keine Wirkung. 

Die etwas großflächigere Bestrahlung (danke Daniel) scheint nach 9 Tagen zu wirken. Nur die Lähmunserscheinungen und die Polyneuropathie muss sich noch reduzieren.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Anonymous1

> Er ist vor Schmerz fast nicht in der Lage, zu gehen, nur an Krücken und das zentimeterweise.


Hallo Susanne, ich möchte Dich darin bestärken, weiterzukämpfen. Deine Schilderung ist auch für den Leser schmerzhaft, leider.

Ruf doch ganz unabhängig von den aktuellen Geschehnissen hier an:

Zentrum für Schmerzen 
Saarbrücken
Großherzog-Friedrich-Str. 44
0681-9068536

und frage nach den Terminen und Voraussetzungen (Überweisung etc.)

Es gibt noch andere Möglichkeiten, aber die genannte entstammt einer persönlichen Empfehlung.

Außerdem solltest Du Dir dieses Dokument herunterladen und lesen:

http://www.saarland.de/dokumente/the..._8_11-7AF3.pdf

----------


## Nikolaus

Oh, vielen Dank für eure Tipps und vor allem die Adresse in Saarbrücken. Da kann ich vorab ja schon mal anrufen (zumal ich noch eine Schmerzpatientin im Hause habe - meine Mutter leidet seit 13 Jahren unter Fibromyalgie).

Eine Polyneuropatie hat mein Vater seit Nachweis der Diabetes in den Füßen, d. h. das hatte er schon sehr lange vorher, hat es aber lange Zeit verheimlicht. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass er Diabetes schon lange hat. Ich werde heute ja noch hören, was die Ärztin dazu meint. Mir ist wichtig, dass die Ursache der Schmerzen geklärt wird, damit entsprechende Maßnahmen eingeleitet werden können. So lasse ich ihn auf keinen Fall nach Hause. Das muss geklärt werden.

Ich melde mich wieder, wenn ich Neuigkeiten habe.

Danke noch mal und LG Susanne

----------


## Nikolaus

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag...
Ich war gestern noch im Krankenhaus. Die Schmerzen hatten ja ein wenig nachgelassen, deshalb wollte man meinen Vater ja schon entlassen. In der Nacht wurde es dann extrem schlimm, so dass letztlich Morphium gespritzt wurde. Danach war Ruhe. Er hatte endlich mal kaum Schmerzen (komplett ging es nicht weg) und war sichtlich besser drauf. Ich war so froh, dass er wenigstens dadurch eine Erleichterung hatte. Außerdem wurde umfangreich geröntgt - die Aufnahmen sollen heute ausgewertet werden. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Ursache der Schmerzen endlich gefunden wird.

VG Susanne

----------


## Nikolaus

Einen guten Morgen ins Forum,

länger habe ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet, da es meinem Vater zusehends schlechter geht. Daher wende ich mich auch wieder an die Mitglieder des Forums, um einen Rat zu erhalten, denn langsam sind wir am Ende aller Weisheiten angekommen.
Das Profil ist auf dem neuesten Stand, so dass alle Infos einzusehen sind. Aktuell ist mein Vater seit 19.02. wegen unerträglicher Schmerzen in der rechten Hüfte im Krankenhaus. Deshalb war er bereits im Mai und im Oktober letzten Jahres im Krankenhaus.
Es hieß jedes Mal, es können nicht die Metastasen sein (dort sind die großen Anreicherungen an Metastasen). Jetzt sind sie so groß, dass man davon ausgeht, dass die Schmerzen daher rühren. Mein Vater ist deshalb bereits bettlägerig, kann nichts
mehr selbstständig tun und ist nur unzureichend mit einer medikamentösen Schmerztherapie eingestllt. Es ist schon schlimm, das mitanzusehen. Die HB wurde weitgehend abgesetzt (Flutamid 05/09 weil man dachte, es ernährt den Krebs, da der PSA anstieg, das Trenantone wurde 11/09 durch Plenaxis ersetzt, das Testosteron sinkt aber nicht wie gewünscht). Aktuell liegt der PSA bei 68,46 - 19.02.10 mit stark steigender Tendenz.
Nun hat man ihm als letzte Möglichkeit eine Hodenentfernung vorgeschlagen, um den Testosteronwert endgültig zu senken. Allerdings hat der Urologe des Krankenhauses nun gemeint, er verstehe nicht, dass die HB abgesetzt wurde, die könne lebenslang verabreicht werden. Nun ist es doch so, dass die HB offensichtlich nicht mehr wirksam war (stetiger Anstieg des PSA), deshalb wurde sie ja abgesetzt bzw. durch Plenaxis ersetzt. Wieso sagt der Urologe nun, dass man das nie hätte absetzen dürfen.
Außerdem sollte damit wieder begonnen werden, dann wäre auch die OP nicht nötig. Sicher könnt ihr euch vorstellen, dass die OP für meinen Vater ganz schnell vom Tisch war (ich kann es nachvollziehen, vergleiche ich es doch mit einer Brustamputation bei einer Frau - auch eine hochsensible Sache). Ich weiß zur Zeit nicht, wozu ich meinem Vater raten soll - zur OP oder dass man wieder mit der HB beginnt. Was kann man denn hier überhaupt raten, was ist sinnvoll? Ohne Behandlung wird der PSA nun sehr schnell steigen - hatten wir doch innerhalb von knappen vier Wochen fast eine Verdoppelung von PSA 41 auf 68. Ab Montag wird nun nach zähem Ringen eine Strahlung im Beckenbereich eingeleitet (10 - 11 Strahlungen), um ihm wenigstens die schlimmsten Schmerzen zu nehmen. Der sozialmedizinische Dienst im KH sowie die Palliativstation sind auch involviert. Die dringendsten Dinge wie Krankenbett, häusliche Versorgung etc. werden eingeleitet. Noch weiß ich nicht, worauf ich mich da einlasse, einen bettlägerigen Menschen im eigenen Haushalt zu belassen, der alleinlebend ist. Denn aus seiner Wohnung wird ihn so schnell niemand wegbewegen können.

Über ein paar Aussagen wäre ich absolut dankbar. Was kann ich tun, wie soll ich im Krankenhaus weiterverfahren? Gibt es Möglichkeiten und Alternativen, die ich noch nicht bedacht habe oder auf die man mich noch nicht aufmerksam gemacht hat.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antorten.

Liebe Grüße ins Forum
Susanne

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Susanne,

Hodenentfernung ist Steinzeittherapie. Den gleichen Effekt erreicht man mit einer Hormonblockade, und die ist reversibel. Dein Urologe hat insofern recht, als die HB weitergeführt werden sollte, allerdings kann ich im Profil Deines Vaters nicht erkennen, daß sie unterbrochen wurde. Flutamid abzusetzen, war sicher nicht verkehrt. Wenn Plenaxis nicht den erwünschten Erfolg bringt, solltet Ihr vielleicht wieder auf ein LH/RH-Analogon umsteigen (z.B. Eligard, beim Einstieg muß aber im Gegensatz zur HB mit Plenaxis wieder ein Antiandrogen gegeben werden, vielleicht eher Casodex als Flutamid).  Die Bestrahlung der Beckenmetastasen wird Deinem Vater sicher die Schmerzen nehmen, - wenn sie denn daher stammen, und wenn sie durch die Bestrahlung erfaßt werden.
Eine weitere Empfehlung lasse ich Dir per Mail zukommen.

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo,

nach bangen Wochen kann ich doch melden, dass es meinem Vater wesentlich besser geht. Der Krankenhausaufenthalt hat nun mehr 5 Wochen gedauert, davon 3 auf Palliativ. Eine Blutvergiftung musste er zusätzlich noch überstehen.
20 Bestrahlungen hat er zu beiden Seiten des Beckens auch bereits hinter sich und ist fast schmerzfrei. Somit können wir aufatmen. Er hat sich erstaunlich schnell erholt, hieß es im Krankenhaus noch, er käme als Pflegefall zurück,
kann er mittlerweile wieder selbständig gehen und sich in seiner Wohnung frei bewegen. Dies sollte auch bald wieder außerhalb der Wohnung möglich sein. Die Onkologie im Krankenhaus hat ja die Therapie abgesetzt und an den Urologen
weiter verwiesen, der die weitere Therapiewahl entscheiden soll. Es wird nun Bicalutamid verabreicht und Zometa 4-wöchig wie bisher. Die Hodenentfernung, die im Krankenhaus noch durchgeführt werden sollte, hat mein Vater abgelehnt.
Das muss so akzeptiert werden. So bin ich zur Zeit bemüht, soviel Lebensqualität für meinen Vater zu schaffen wie irgend möglich. Dieses Mal allerdings mit Hilfe, da ich alle Dienste in Anspruch nehme, die es hierfür gibt. Dies ist enorm
hilfreich und entlastend. Außerdem hat er auf diese Weise Abwechslung, Bewegung und gute Versorgung. Die Lage ist zur Zeit etwas entspannt, wenngleich wir wissen, dass es sehr plötzlich sehr schlimm sein kann, wie sich gerade gezeigt 
hat. 

Viele Grüße
Susanne

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Susanne,

nach genauer Analyse des Profiles stelle ist fest, dass die Schmerztherapie durch Bestrahlung viel zu spaet durchgeführt wurde.  Wenn es noch einmal zu Schmerzen kommt - bedarf es keiner grossen Diagnostik und İnfragestellung woher.  Dieses dürfte jedem vernünftigen Arzt - aufgrund der Vorgeschichte - klar sein. Nimm deinem Vater die Schmerzen - darauf hat er einen Anspruch. Lasst die Metastasen bestrahlen und setzt das durch.

Es ist gut, dass dein Vater keine OP hat machen lassen. Behaltet unbedingt Zometa bei und sucht euch einen Uro/Onkologen der zielführend therapiert und euch unterstützt.
Bicalutamid - Antiandrogen - kann man bis zu 150mg/Tag verabreichen. Steigt der PSA + Testosteron jedoch, muss eine andere Therapie gewaehlt werden.

Viel Glück
Hans-J.

----------


## Nikolaus

Hallo Hans-J.,

in der Tat hast du recht, dass mein Vater viel zu spät bestrahlt wurde. Er war vor genau einem Jahr wegen erheblicher Schmerzen in der Beckenschaufel im Krankenhaus. Ich bestand damals bereits auf Bestrahlung, 
da ich davon ausging, es sind die Metastasen. Man hat ihn damals eingehend untersucht und kam übereinstimmend zu dem Schluss, es sind nicht die Metastasen, die die Schmerzen verursachen. So schickte man 
meinen Vater mit einer Schmerzmedikation heim. Fünf Monate später war er deswegen wieder im Krankenhaus und wieder hoffte ich auf Bestrahlung, wieder vergebens. Dieses Mal bestand ich ausdrücklich drauf, 
es wurde auch nicht mehr großartig gesucht und geschaut. Ein CT genügte und man begann mit der Strahlung. Die dritte Strahlung brachte bereits eine erhebliche Linderung und nach 10 war der Schmerz weg und 
nach weiteren 10 auf der anderen Seite auch. Dafür musste mein Vater nun fast ein Jahr mit diesen Höllenschmerzen leben. Ich kann das immer noch nicht richtig fassen, was in den Kliniken so passiert.
Einen Urologen haben wir, der behandelt ihn bereits seit zweieinhalb Jahren. Dort werden wir auch wieder hingehen. Das Bicalutamid hat er seit heute bereits und kann erneut mit einer Therapie beginnen. 
Zometa wird beibehalten. Im Moment geht es ihm relativ gut auch weil er keine Schmerzen hat. Die haben seinen Körper doch arg gestresst. So hoffe ich, dass wir nun wieder ein bisschen Zeit gewonnen haben...

Danke und viele Grüße
Susanne

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:- 
Was mich verwundert ist die Tatsache, dass die Möglichkeit einer frühzeitigen Chemotherapie hier ganz ausgeblendet wurde. Bei Urologen und Onkologen, deren Therapievorschläge ganz auf der Grundlage offizieller Behandlungsrichtlinien erfolgen, ist das nicht verwunderlich, aber wir, die wir in die Materie uns mehr und besser eingelesen haben, wissen es doch etwas besser. Man braucht ja nur einen Blick über den Zaun zur Therapie beim Brustkrebs der Frauen zu werfen, um zu erkennen, wie unzureichend und diskriminierend wir Männer bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs therapiert werden. 
Der BPS hat das Standardwerk über Prostatakrebs von Stephen B. Strum "A Primer on Prostate Cancer" übersetzen lassen und vermarktet. Das verpflichtet uns doch aber auch, dass wir seine Thesen ernst nehmen, diese gegenüber Ärzten vertreten und bei Beratungen darauf hinweisen.
Ich zitiere aus seinem Buch zunächst hinsichtlich der Fragwürdigkeit von Hormontherapien bei fortgeschrittener Erkrankung: 
"In fact, the preponderance of patients for whom conventional ADT has been used in the past are advanced PC patients, with bone and/lymph node metastases. This is the least favorable population to treat because these are the very patients with the high probability that AIPC comprises a significant component of their tumor cell population." (Seite 145).ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />Auf Seite 159 äussert er sich zur frühzeitigen Chemotherapie wie folgt:
Some doctors prefer to attack PC with chemotherapy when the body is strong and the cancer is weak rather than waiting until the cancer is strong and the body is weak. If we are to learn how to optimally use chemotherapy against PC, we should use our experiences with breast cancer to guide us. Prostate and breast cancer are brother-sister diseases with striking similarities in their endocrine responsiveness as well as their chemotherapeutic agents used in the treatment of both diseases. With breast cancer, we have made significant gains in prolonging life by the early administration of chemotherapy.
Dr. Patrick Walsh, dessen Buch Guide to Surviving Prostate Cancer in Amerika zu den Standardwerken über Prostatakrebs zählt, unterscheidet streng zwischen hormonsensiblen und hormonresistenten Krebszellen, die schon sehr früh (von Anfang an?) im Krebs gemischt vorhanden seien. Die den Tod bringenden Krebszellen erreicht man mit Hormontherapie nicht. Sie vermehren sich ungehindert weiter. Auf lange Sicht, schreibt er, schadet Hormontherapie mehr als sie nützt. Over time, the deadliest cancer cells survive because they become pure, stripped-down growing machines. (Seite 462) Man könnte meinen, Patrick Walsh habe Tribukait gelesen.
Auf Seite 503 empfiehlt er Chemotherapie schon frühzeitig Strike early, strike hard, and set your signs on victory.  It used to be that chemotherapy was the Hail Mary pass given to men of poor performance status  men who were in pain, often debilitated, who had lost weight and were too weak to tolerate strong doses of anything. Chemotherapy wasnt given a fair shot  Chemotherapy is getting into the game sooner than ever.
Bob Leibowitz muss ich hier nicht zitieren. Er kennt, entgegen der Meinung seiner Kritiker, die Grenzen der Hormontherapie sehr genau. Wenn es nicht gelingt, mit 13-monatiger DHB und antiangiogenen Mitteln ein neues biologisches Gleichgewicht (stabiles PSA-Plateau) zu erzielen, verordnet er frühzeitige Chemotherapie in verträglicher Dosierung. 
Mir ist natürlich klar, dass in Deutschland vieles an Therapie nicht geht, was richtig wäre. Es hapert ja oft schon bei den Diagnosen. Wie Susanne mit ihrem Vater musste auch ich in den vergangenen Monaten von einem Urologen zum anderen und dann wieder zum nächsten wechseln, um die Ursache meiner Beschwerden zu finden und richtig therapiert zu werden. Ganz schwer haben es die nur gesetzlich Versicherten. Da fand ich bestätigt, was Karl Lauterbach über unser Gesundheitssystem schreibt: Das deutsche Gesundheitssystem ist deutlich schlechter als sein internationaler Ruf. Je mehr man sich mit ihm beschäftigt, desto klarer erkennt man seine Schwächen. So ist es hervorragend aufgestellt, wenn es darum geht, eine relativ triviale Krankheit wie eine akute Bronchitis oder eine leichte Verletzung zu behandeln. Doch je schwerer die Krankheit, desto unwahrscheinlicher ist es, dass sie in Deutscghland optimal versorgt würde. Vereinfachend ausgedrückt, ist es in Deutschland noch schlimmer als anderswo, wenn man statt an einer Bronchitis an Lungenkrebs erkrankt. ("Gesund im Kranken System, Seite 14). Das könnte man von Prostatakrebs ebenso sagen.

Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous3

Reinardo,
wichtiger Ansatz. Chemo viel früher.

Chemo hat aber schon ziemliche Nebenwirkungen und belastet die Lebensqualität. Leibowitz macht das bei Hochrisikopatienten präventiv, immer. Der Strum'sche Ansatz ist da etwas intelligenter: wird das PSA NADIR von 0,05ng/ml unter ADT nicht erreicht, dann sollte man über eine Cheno nachdenken. Ich, z.B. bin schon ein Hochrisikopatient mit Gleason 5+4, X-Ploide und Knochenmetas. Trotzdem habe ich es geschafft unter ADT mein PSA unter 0,05ng/ml zu drücken. Mir hätte eine zusätzliche Chemo zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wahrscheinlich nicht viel gebracht. Sollte PSA, NSE oder CGA havarieren, bin ich aber sofort dabei!

Das Problem der GKV, das Du hier ansprichst ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich würde das etwas differenzierter beschreiben. Solange ein kurativer Ansatz möglichist, ist das System ganz gut, nicht optimal, aber akzeptabel. Interessant sind die Überlebensraten für PCA in den einzelnen Ländern, schau Dir das mal an - aufschlussreich. Aber erstmal auf der palliativen Schiene angekommen wird's 'suboptimal'.

Andi

----------


## Anonymous3

Leute,
hier nochmals ein allgemeiner Aufsatz von Myers zu Ernährung/Ergänzungen und ADT. Vielleicht interessant für Euch ?

http://www.prostatecancertopics.com/topic000.pdf

Allem würde ich aber nicht zustimmen könne...

Andi

----------

